#lubuntu-devel 2015-11-11
<dkessel> hey guys. i read your thread about having meetings again. sounds good! :)
<dkessel> at xubuntu, we have a team calender to keep track of meeting dates/times, so people are automatically reminded when the meeting is.
<lubu> hello everybody!
<lubu> Need some help please! anyone?
<phillw> dkessel: Walter has not quite got that far yet :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: do we have a lubuntu package set on LP?
<phillw> tsimonq2: both lubuntu packages are available via lubuntu-core or lubuntu-desktop
<tsimonq2> phillw: how do I find out what those are from the metapackages?
<phillw> tsimonq2: look at the minimal installation wiki page, it lists them. They are used for iso building, so the xenial ones are already created but we do not announce them on that page, as they are test versions and not stable.
<tsimonq2> phillw: k thx
<phillw> you can also find them listed as part of tasksel as an option to install onto a base ubuntu system. I've not re-written the minimal install page as the way explained there works fine.
<tsimonq2> phillw: so this is all the packages(along with base) that are in a default Lubutnu install? http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/lubuntu-desktop
<tsimonq2> s/Lubutnu/Lubuntu
<phillw> yes, for desktop
<phillw> we also ship a core meta-package
<Unit193> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/xenial/lubuntu
<Unit193> Packageset.
<tsimonq2> ooh thanks
<phillw> tsimonq2: do not poke the bot too often, he has a short fuse :D
<tsimonq2> :D
#lubuntu-devel 2015-11-12
<tsimonq2> ping
<tsimonq2> ping
<tsimonq2> ping
<tsimonq2> ping
<tsimonq2> PING
<tsimonq2> !hi
<tsimonq2> .
<Unit193> tsimonq2: ...This isn't exactly a testing channel.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: I apolosise, I moved to a PM
<tsimonq2> s/apolosise/apologize
<lububot> Hi %s!
<tsimonq2> YES!
<Unit193> !test | tsimonq2
<ubot93> tsimonq2: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lububot> Hi %s!
<tsimonq2> well hey, this is gonna help us in the future, but I will move it to my channel for now
#lubuntu-devel 2015-11-15
<tsimonq2> Sorry for all the LP spam, it won't happen again
<phillw> wxl_: ping
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-14
<wxl> tsimonq2: do you know anything about OBI/9w?
<wxl> i note the images are not hosted on canonical infrastructure and that said we should probably jettison those
<tsimonq2> Hope
<tsimonq2> *Nope
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/AdvancedMethods#Alternative_installers
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah, Purge The Hell Out Of It.
<tsimonq2> In one button. :P
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-15
<lynorian> bug 1641783
<ubot93> bug 1641783 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) " man or command not found commands not installed by alternate installerer. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1641783
<lynorian> wxl might be good if you could look into that I am going to run errands and see my dad
 * tsimonq2 assigns to himself
<tsimonq2> !info manpages-posix
<tsimonq2> !info manpages-posix zesty
<ubot93> manpages-posix (source: manpages-posix): Manual pages about using POSIX system. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2013a-1 (zesty), package size 907 kB, installed size 992 kB
<tsimonq2> wxl: Pinged infinity about that bug, those should be part of the standard tasksel install, no?
<wxl> i'd suspect so yes
<tsimonq2> wxl: Damn it Phill, come on, set up Alternates right. :P XD
<wxl> he had nothing to do with it
<tsimonq2> I was kidding.
<wxl> i doubt he contributed a single character of code, ever
<tsimonq2> OH SHIT XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<wxl> !language | tsimonq2
<ubot93> tsimonq2: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> Bah
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Thank you very much for finding this out. :)
<lynorian> yeah this would still even be wanted for lxqt
<tsimonq2> wxl: And I always wondered why Phill said that Alternate images install faster and take up less space... it's because the standard *and* minimal tasks are not being selected by tasksel!
<tsimonq2>  /o\
<tsimonq2> lynorian: I would consider this a very urgent thing to fix.
<lynorian> although this is our problem not ubuntu servers problem they still got man with standard serever utilities
<wxl> tsimonq2: hahhaah oops. XD and the minimal was NEVER there?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-16
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yep. XD
<wxl> did anyone go to the uos session on i386/ppc? i couldn't make it
<lynorian> wxl I did
<lynorian> One big problem for i386 is people saying firefox support will dropped for i386 in the 18.04 support timeline
<lynorian> nto sure about qupzilla i386 support
<lynorian> I did find out qupzilla works well on powerpc
<lynorian> They are doubtful 18.04 will have powerpc support and they claim that lack of upstream is a really big problem
<lynorian> with X and stuff
<lynorian> I asked for a link about the firefox 32 bit plans but I could not find it searching
<lynorian> worried mainly about lack of web browser support is a main thing in the meeeting
<wxl> lynorian: who brought up those concerns primarily? bdmurray? someone else on release team?
<lynorian> dhobach I think was a lot of it
<lynorian> and pitti worried about maintence load and stuff
<lynorian> wxl I don't think bdmurray was there
<wxl> oh weird it was his thing
<wxl> i'd be a little less concerned about dholbach than pitti
<lynorian> and flexiondotorg was there for part of it
<wxl> did he have anything to say in favor of i386?
 * flexiondotorg is here
<wxl> oh hai :)
<wxl> your 2¢ then?
<flexiondotorg> Just reading the back log.
<flexiondotorg> i386 was not discussed much. lynorian has summarised it well.
<lynorian> yeah there were hangout problems at the begginng
<flexiondotorg> I was in the IRC from the begining.
<wxl> i see
<flexiondotorg> And there was several mentioned of Lubuntu and Ubuntu MATE.
<wxl> honestly, and i'm sure this will disappoint you, flexiondotorg, but i'm ready to let ppc go
<wxl> but i have great concerns about i386
<flexiondotorg> Some random was speaking for both projects, and I decided to join the Hangout.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, I am ready to let it go to.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, We should jump together.
 * wxl agrees
<flexiondotorg> Well, that was easy.
<wxl> :)
<flexiondotorg> For what release?
<wxl> well we have to support the LTSs
<wxl> so when 16.04 is done
<flexiondotorg> So we could drop it from 17.04?
<wxl> i made a decision a while back to support PPC only on LTSs
<lynorian> Yeah it has been really hard getting Powerpc bugs fixed was a main thing discussed
<flexiondotorg> lynorian, Indeed.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, So you haven't released PowerPC for 16.10?
<lynorian> no we did not
<wxl> flexiondotorg: correct
<flexiondotorg> Interesting.
<flexiondotorg> And it sounds like you will not release an 18.04 or PowerPC?
<wxl> correct
<flexiondotorg> So Lubuntu have effectively made their last PowerPC release then.
<flexiondotorg> I think there is more value in focus in arm devices that PowerPC.
<flexiondotorg> *than
<wxl> flexiondotorg: that was my hope. i've discussed it in the past.
<wxl> flexiondotorg: the thing that really needed to happen was something upstream. with debian removing it as a release architecture, that kind of seals the deal.
<lynorian> The firefox dropping all i386 could be a big problem
<wxl> yeah i agree
<wxl> that's an issue
<wxl> there's no i386 chrome
<lynorian> I wonder how long qupzilla will still work for i386
<lynorian> but that will be once we switch to lxqt
<wxl> chromium is still i386 tho right?
<flexiondotorg> wxl So shall we draft an announcement that Lubuntu and Ubuntu MATE are going to drop PowerPC support?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: i think so. i'll run it past julien and make sure he's on board and then we'll do it
<wxl> flexiondotorg: if we can get it in before this cycle really starts that will save you guys some effort/time
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Do you want to put out more-or-less the same words?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: i would say so
<flexiondotorg> Yes, need to do it before the first Alphas.
<flexiondotorg> OK.
<wxl> seems chromium is targeted specifically at amd64 https://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/quick-start-guide
<flexiondotorg> I'll draft something and share it with you guys.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Although also had some armhf love.
<wxl> niiice
<wxl> oh derp that's chromium-os
<flexiondotorg> wxl, Should we run this by the Tech Board?
<wxl> flexiondotorg: might not be a terrible idea. i doubt they'll have anything to say.
<flexiondotorg> I think they will be fine with it.
<flexiondotorg> They did say it was the flavour leads decision.
<lynorian> yes that is what I remember as well
<wxl> !info chromium-browser zesty
<ubot93> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 53.0.2785.143-0ubuntu1.1307 (zesty), package size 59713 kB, installed size 231165 kB
<wxl> so https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/master/docs/linux_build_instructions.md makes it clear that current development of chromium has removed support for i386
<wxl> that said, we may be out of a browser
<wxl> it will be interesting to see if firefox is dropping i386 support or if gecko/spidermonkey are dropping i386 support
<wxl> or maybe more generally the whole mozilla application framework
<lynorian> Well I don't know about qupzilla
<lynorian> but I am a bit biased in liking qupzilla
<wxl> it uses qtwebengine
<lynorian> does that mean no i386?
<lynorian> their is a current i386 package in repos
<wxl> no it means my question is irrelevant to qupzilla :)
<lynorian> ugh is there no i386 qtwebengine
<wxl> well
<wxl> that's based on the wikipedia page
<wxl> might be wrong
<wxl> libqtwebkit
<lynorian> well the new version uses qtwebengine which is not in the repos yet
<wxl> oh? hm
<lynorian> as latest is 1.8.9
<wxl> lynorian: could you follow up with qupzilla and see if you can figure out what their plans for support are? i'm work on firefox a bit
<wxl> from what i can tell there's no discussion of dropping i386, but trying to code for specific cpu extensions that could remove a subset of old (and thus i386) cpus https://chuttenblog.wordpress.com/2016/02/10/sse2-support-in-firefox-users/
<wxl> !info firefox trusty
<ubot93> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 49.0.2+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 43371 kB, installed size 102113 kB
<wxl> !info firefox precise
<ubot93> 'precise' is not a valid distribution: liquorix, partner, stable, testing, tor, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, vanir, videolan, virtualbox, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zesty-proposed
<wxl> bah
<wxl> what that article doesn't explain is that of all the linux versions of firefox reported, 41.3% are on i386
<wxl> so to remove i386 entirely would be actually very bad for them
<wxl> that telemetry has been going since before precise
<wxl> i.e. for our sake, it should be fairly accurate
#lubuntu-devel 2016-11-17
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll let you know when QtWebEngine gets in the archive. That's part of the whole Qt 5.7.1 thing.
<tsimonq2> lynorian: ^
<lynorian> ty tsimonq2
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-13
<m4sk1n> hello, will there be any lubuntu (next)-related tasks on gci2017?
<wxl> yep
<m4sk1n> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (New chat photo, 640x640) https://i.imgur.com/E9vDXFz.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, Awesome.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> thank you! 😘
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> More Lennys here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, @wxl23 LENNY BEAVER!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Aye!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Some of the designs of Lenny are incredible
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> thank you very much
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> I remember the first time i see Lennybear, and was like, what the...???
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yup, it was to celebrate some gay parade somewhere
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Lubuntu always liked diversity
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> and thats awesome
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and maybe... there will come a Drag Lenny
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ;)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Lenny for everyone and for all
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> indeed!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf You should put Lenny in the wallpaper somewhere ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> not recommended to use the mascot. Ubuntu did this release and they're like "shit, what have I done" XD
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> there're lots of reasons to keep the official wallpaper... calmed
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> maybe for an alternative wallpaper
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> maybe :)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> In my case, i prefer a "calmed" wallpaper like you say
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> it gives a more professional look
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes. using the mascot makes it a bit childish
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> and some people never change the wallpaper, so they need something simple and uncluttered to work
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> after all, it's a "wall paper"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> you're watching it every day
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Maybe you should make a couple wallpapers and ship with them by default
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Would go good with a pet project I'm working on ;)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> huh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, It's a secret :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Schyken knows all 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Schyken do tell!
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf two problems: it doesn't look bionic and wtf with the weaponry?
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf also i suggest a furry Lenny for @tsimonq2
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😂
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> It's a SABDFL thing. Inspired by movies like Universal Soldier.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Oh my
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> I love that movie
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> But the furry thing... Hmm... Who knows.
<wxl> awww come on
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, Mark too 😊
<wxl> it would be funny especially if it was a penguin fursuit it had on
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😂
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf here's a furry beaver for your consideration. i'm sure @tsimonq2 will love it, too. :) https://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Barkley_Beaver
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> love the plaid. thanks, bub
<lubot> <Michael_Martins> @VikingRedwolf, 👏🏽
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-15
<qwererfrrthyty> Check can't normally install on VB. All the time of the error. Checksum iso in order. VB 5.1.30: chipset ICH9. 2d,3d disable. Безымянный2.JPG after installation and reboot. Host Windows. https://www.dropbox.com/s/l9yc81xr2kxf6m2/%D0%91%D0%B5%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BC%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9.JPG?dl=0 https://www.dropbox.com/s/8969mkfhiavhags/%D0%91%D0%B5%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BC%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B92.JPG?dl=0 h
<qwererfrrthyty> ttps://www.dropbox.com/s/jozrcenx4hkvvn4/%D0%91%D0%B5%D0%B7%D1%8B%D0%BC%D1%8F%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B93.JPG?dl=0
<tsimonq2> !support
<ubot93> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> O.o
<qwererfrrthyty> support not neen for me, need install lubuntu in vb Host Windows VB 5.1.30 and see what we see
<qwererfrrthyty> need
<wxl> needed help installing = support
<qwererfrrthyty> Безымянный.JPG The same and in Xu. Lu, Xu, 17.10 64 Downloaded today
<tsimonq2> qwererfrrthyty: Please go to #ubuntu for support.
<tsimonq2> qwererfrrthyty: This is offtopic for this channel.
<wxl> qwererfrrthyty: ..which means you won't get the help you're looking for.
<qwererfrrthyty> no inglish not my lang. I use https://translate.yandex.ru/?lang=en-ru&text=Downloaded%20today
<qwererfrrthyty> english
<Unit193> !ru
<ubot93> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<qwererfrrthyty> ok ru, but in my town night 4:38 AM
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> http://lubuntu.me/support
<qwererfrrthyty> ubuntu-ru-unregпed, they see my message?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<qwererfrrthyty> unregged
<Unit193> That's not the support channel though.
<qwererfrrthyty> Who uses on Windows (host) VB seen what I showed in VB with Lu?
<qwererfrrthyty> ru sleep
<qwererfrrthyty> During installation I see an attempt to send an error report, but not always.
<qwererfrrthyty> lu with btrfs
<qwererfrrthyty> All together began install Windows +VB + Lu
<qwererfrrthyty> windows host
<qwererfrrthyty> host linux no problem )))
<qwererfrrthyty> I have one partition linux, one partition Windows
<wxl[m]> Вы не найдете поддержки в этом канале. Перейдите к #Ubuntu.
<wxl[m]> Вы должны знать, что огромное количество пользователей любых связанных с Ubuntu каналов не используют Windows. Вы можете попробовать ##windows
<wxl[m]> Пожалуйста, больше не вопросы поддержки здесь. Это неправильное место, чтобы получить помощь.
<qwererfrrthyty> а это на удачу, я помню бегал с вопросом одним по разным странам ubuntu каналов.  Чтобы 100% увидели кто надо надо на сайте Ubuntu писать в раздел об ошибках.Я это знаю. То есть болтать о ерунде здесь можно, а о серьёздном лишнее?
<qwererfrrthyty> what this #lubuntu-offtopic?
<qwererfrrthyty> this developers channel
<qwererfrrthyty> lubuntu-offtopic this is for developers
<qwererfrrthyty> Without registration ru channel, I was directed to the channel for bots.
<qwererfrrthyty> )))
<qwererfrrthyty> #ubuntu-EN-unregged is NOT #ubuntu-UK, they Have a tricky check which I can't understand.
<qwererfrrthyty> #ubuntu-ru-unregged is NOT #ubuntu-ru, they Have a tricky check which I can't understand.
<qwererfrrthyty> they have a tricky registration which I can't understand.
<qwererfrrthyty> have vb 5.2.0 but wth him not work sound. Have vb beta 5.2.1 but him no in internet, but in 5.2.0 i did not install Linux.
<qwererfrrthyty> with
<qwererfrrthyty> unregged bot, unregged )))
<qwererfrrthyty> vb 5.2.0 the same thing
<qwererfrrthyty> + no sound say VB
<qwererfrrthyty> for all OS
<wxl> Пожалуйста, не задавайте здесь любые другие вопросы. Это не то место. Ты понимаешь?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> /command !ru
<lubot1> !ru
<qwererfrrthyty> not no sound, error for sound
<Unit193> qwererfrrthyty: 1. People here don't really understand you very well.  2. This is not a support channel.  Please don't ask your vbox questions here.
<qwererfrrthyty> if devel not help him 100% not help
<wxl> qwererfrrthyty: Пожалуйста, прекрати.
<qwererfrrthyty> if devel not help they on ru 100% not help
<Unit193> qwererfrrthyty: Last warning, this is not a support channel.
<wxl> qwererfrrthyty: Если вы не остановитесь самостоятельно, вас уберут.
<qwererfrrthyty> ok i go out no problems
<qwererfrrthyty> ok i go out, no problems
<wxl> oh hell decided to update to zesty now i'm in dependency hell :(
<wxl> wtf
<lubot1> <shugal> After 200 messages I understand that this channel is too technical for me. Great to know what’s and who’s behind the machinery though. Stay well and keep up your good work! Bye.
<lubot1> shugal was removed by: shugal
<lubot1> galulex was removed by: galulex
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @shugal, Just a note, last night was not the typical channel talk, people shouldn't be coming to this channel for support like that. I totally understand if people feel that way because by nature this channel is to discuss development of Lubuntu but in general the last 200 messages seem to me like mascot-related things and other normal things.
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> I want to apologize if sometimes i make  offtopic here, maybe i´m in the wrong chat or channel, just in case.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, Eh it's fine, it happens I guess
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> But as wxl knows, furries aren't allowed :P
<lubot1> <Wolfenprey> Ok, i take note of that, :D
<wxl[m]> Furries are also off-topic here, even Russian ones. …but furries are an appropriate topic on #lubuntu-offtopic
<wxl[m]> …as @tsimonq2 knows
<wxl[m]> There's nothing about an interest in anthropomorphic animals that violates any laws, Ubuntu Code of Conduct, or IRC guidelines. In reality, it's pretty innocent.
<wxl[m]> That said THIS discussion is off-topic.
<lubot1> wxl23 was removed by: wxl23
<lubot1> <acheronuk> @wxl23, 😱
<wxl[m]> Don't sweat it. Just dropping Telegram
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl23, 😫
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl[m], 😶
<Redwolf[m]> o.o
<wxl> yeah jeez huh
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> the Matrix channel name is just "Lubuntu", we should rename it to Lubuntu-Dev  or something
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> to match this one
<wxl[m]> Fixed
<wxl[m]> Good suggestion
<Redwolf[m]> perfect!
<lubot1> Human was added by: Human
<lubot1> <VikingRedwolf> @Human, o/
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-16
<wxl> I've decided it's time to get a Lenny fursuit, @VikingRedwolf
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 🙈
<wxl[m]> I'm not kidding! It would be great for events
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .______.
<wxl[m]> 🐧
<lubot> Miguel M. was added by: Miguel M.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Miguel M., Welcome!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> o/ Miguel
<wxl> we should put a gpg signed message on lubuntu.me stating it's the official website and anybody else (including lubuntu.net) is a freaking imposter!!!!
<wxl> and use a key associated with some relevant lubuntu launchpad group >:(
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> a pgp signed message? what for?
<wxl> to confirm it's from us
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> also, I wouldn't like to mention the imposter
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> we need a key then
<wxl> i hear you but still, christ.
<Redwolf[m]> please, SET AN AVATAR
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OH I KNOW WHAT WE CAN DO
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In Firefox
<Redwolf[m]> O.o
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have the homepage for Lubuntu systems be Lubuntu.me
<Redwolf[m]> emmmm. Julien and I already talked about this
<Redwolf[m]> we can't modify firefox's start page, we share the package with ubuntu
<Redwolf[m]> but we can modify falkon's, and I already resigned that page
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ubuntu MATE modifies the homepage
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or the logo at least...
<Redwolf[m]> I know, maybe if we can "tweak" lubuntu-artwork somehow to modify some firefox conf, it'll do it
<wxl> for firefox
<lubot> <tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: hey there, could you explain what Ubuntu MATE does with Firefox?
<Redwolf[m]> but I have to digg in some deep dangerous packages in the official Ubuntu repos
<wxl> :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Right
 * wxl pulls his hair out
<Redwolf[m]> yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lubuntu_bot, Firefox is the best tho
<Redwolf[m]> I really hate having this chat duplicated
<wxl> so then get rid of stupid telegram :)
<Redwolf[m]> <tsimonq2> @lubuntu_bot, Firefox is the best tho
<Redwolf[m]> lies, it's Opera, because it's Norwegian ^^
<Redwolf[m]> can't. I have essential shit groups for memes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Or get rid of stupid Matrix :)
<Redwolf[m]> can't. I like the logo :|
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Lubuntu Bridge Bot! Stupid! It's not <Redwolf[m]> it's <RedWolf[m]>!!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 FIX IT
<wxl> only you can fix it dummy
<Redwolf[m]> nope. my name shows fine here
<wxl> where is "here?"
<Redwolf[m]> in matrix
<Redwolf[m]> !giphy Hello
<wxl> ah well that's your Matrix username, NOT your Matrix IRC Bridge username
 * Giphy[m] uploaded an image: hawaii-tropical-aloha-3o7TKMP8bIzw2zWTLy (1656KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/SlASmBDDQGENVLjzcwxZpeze>
<wxl> https://github.com/matrix-org/matrix-appservice-irc/wiki/End-user-FAQ
<Redwolf[m]> O__O
<wxl> "Say !nick YourNewNicknameHere in direct chat with the appservice user."
<Redwolf[m]> and how am I supposed to  change my "bridge name"?
<Redwolf[m]> !nick RedWolf
<Redwolf[m]> it didn't work
<wxl> IN DIRECT CHAT WITH THE APPSERVICE USER
<Redwolf[m]> .___.
<Redwolf[m]> where's he?
 * wxl[m] uploaded an image: file1510862456174.png (101KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/disroot.org/IXNYKYkMVNWyIylphggSjFYW>
<wxl> :/
<wxl> do you need more help with that? :)
<Redwolf[m]> YES, I have no "sharp" signs anywhere
 * wxl facepalms
 * wxl[m] uploaded an image: file1510862546224.png (254KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/disroot.org/gusbxcLRjPDUCwPcXUxhqcgh>
<Redwolf[m]> 😂
<Redwolf[m]> that one isn't in ANY of my lists
<wxl> well it sure should be
<wxl> add it
<Redwolf[m]2> brilliant: "Nick changed from 'Redwolf[m]' to 'Redwolf[m]1'."
<acheronuk> huh. TG did not send that mate config file here
<wxl> looks like 2 to me XD
<wxl> hahahah
<Redwolf[m]2> what now, deep-web hacker?
<wxl> change it back to RedWolf
<Redwol4> I am "Redwol4". At this rhythm, I'll end as Rihanna.
<wxl> well there's already a redwolf on irc
<acheronuk> mate sets the Firefox homepage with: /usr/lib/firefox/ubuntumate.cfg
<wxl> so now change it to Redwolf[m]
<wxl> or whatever
<wxl> RedWolf-dummy
<wxl> XD
<Redwol4> including brackets?
<wxl> yes
<RedWolf[m]> I DID IT! I'M A HACKER!
<RedWolf[m]> .________.
<m4sk1n> XD
 * wxl facepalms
<RedWolf[m]> !giphy hacking
 * Giphy[m] uploaded an image: JIX9t2j0ZTN9S (7532KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/BBsZuwozeffZEkcMwBGWUfwn>
<RedWolf[m]> giphy sucks
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2: Sadly an upstream Firefox bug (4 years old) means our homepage customisation is unchangeable by users. We've had to revert it.
<flexiondotorg> We use the Ubuntu default start page again now ☹️
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @flexiondotorg, Aww, OK.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> So nope?
<flexiondotorg> Ubuntu GNOME, as was, ran into the same issue.
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-17
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 RedWolf[m] wxl et al. https://kubuntu.org/event/collaboration-initiatives/?instance_id=3
<wxl> aw you like us! you really really like us!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> do you want to colaborate with us?! 😍
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> HE LOVES US!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> <·
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> <3
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ._____.
<acheronuk> we have common ground on several things now (or will)
<wxl> no THEY love us!!!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> well, I colaborated with Kylin and MATE before, and it was amazing. I love to share things with our flavour bros
 * genii somehow wandered into a KDE wuvfest
<wxl> s/bros/pals/
<acheronuk> please come along to that if you want :)
<wxl> genii: actually it's a Qt love fest :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> FEST!!! YESSSS!   *brings the beer*
<genii> Hehe
<wxl> why doesn't Qt have an anthromorphic animal mascot yet?
 * acheronuk wonders what can of worms he just opened
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<genii> wxl: I forgot I was in #lubuntu-devel, thought for a second I was posting in #kubuntu-devel :D
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> yeah even crazier :)
<genii> ..also acheronuk is in both too
<acheronuk> there a chance I won't be able to make all of that meeting....
<acheronuk> but little point if we (Kubuntu) just chat amongst ourselves
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think I'll go
<wxl> here's a good suggestion for what to do with scrot: have the PrintScreen key dump it into ~/Pictures. also, scrot apparently has no upstream website. or maybe it does. and it looks like the hot key is broken (i'm not running openbox, so someone please confirm) https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-tweaks/+bug/1732871
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1732871 in Lubuntu-Tweaks "Ship with screen shot application" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> That app is more than experimental
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So it's apparently OK for us to try out Calamares 😁
<lubot> <tsimonq2> State your objections to doing this in Lubuntu Next or I'll go through with it in ~ 4 hours
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (it's always reversible)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Aye
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, Meaning, using it by default instead of Ubiquity
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Damn. I'll need to do new slideshows.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I hate you.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 🙃
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're in the prealpha stages so it wouldn't hurt to give it a try
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, I'll PayPal you lunch costs if you want :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I want beer!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Guinness!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> A LOT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, KDE Neon uses it by default and it would be much easier than messing with the Ubiquity frontend
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll get the templates and study it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I request a Lubuntu council meeting. WE NEED TO TALK 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, About? :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Things
<lubot> <tsimonq2> JulienLavergnegi: Around at all? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know wxl is around kinda
<wxl[m]> I'm here what's up?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf needs to talk apparently
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Related to Calamares?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes. And browsers. And some default apps. I need Julien to attend to also.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> And remember I'm preparing a HUGE artwork modification.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well we're overdue for a meeting anyways
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can send a Doodle when I get home unless you feel inclined
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> What's a doodle?
<wxl[m]> Yeah Doodle it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Doodle Poll, for times
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll try to be dressed for that meeting.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<RedWolf[m]> O.o
<tsimonq2> So I'm home now... trying out Calamares in a VM with a Lubuntu Next ISO
<tsimonq2> If everything works as intended, I'll need a new package in the archive, but otherwise we should be good.
<wxl> nice
<wxl> wait
<wxl> we'd need a settings package you mean?
<wxl> not calamares
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> calamares is already in there.
<tsimonq2> Neon has one.
<tsimonq2> I'm a MOTU so that should be no problem given that packages like this already exist.
<agaida> you could use every calamares within the last few month - but one have to create the needed glue and branding package
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> Neon has one that I can use as a template
 * agaida has written his glue and branding from the scratch - esp the glue
<tsimonq2> agaida: Could you throw me the link to your packaging real quick?
<agaida> https://git.siduction.org/explore/repos?q=calamares&tab=
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<agaida> in the settings thing you will see what i meant - it is highly specific to ffl-based distributions, so it might work partly with aptosid and fully with siduction
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<agaida> mostly a translation of rules from our old ffl-based installer
<tsimonq2> agaida: Hm, so what settings do I have to tweak to make the installer see that I *do* have enough space to install? :P
<agaida> good question - that should be done in the plain calamares modules
<agaida> https://git.siduction.org/extra/calamares-settings-siduction/src/master/calamares/settings.conf
<agaida> it's the partition thing in section exec
<agaida> :) - done
<tsimonq2> Oh, thanks.
<agaida> -partition is the call of pm-core
<agaida> mount will do the needed mounts
<agaida> in our case fllmount will mount the live system to /tmp/$foo
<tsimonq2> RIght
<tsimonq2> Thanks
 * tsimonq2 has to learn sometime :)
<agaida> unpackfs is a misnomer - unpackfs does the whole installation (rsync) thing
<tsimonq2> Ah right
<agaida> all the magic after is to make a live system a fully workling intallation, rewrite some pathes, configurations and so on - and thats the time consuming part, one should know his system, that would help
<agaida> anyways - after configuring calamares one knows his system and the internals very well
<agaida> even places one didn't know that they exist
<tsimonq2> Cool
<tsimonq2> Once I can confirm this is working, I'll start work on a calamares-settings-ubuntu package
<agaida> and the best ist - one can hack the glue directly in the live system
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> I think this is a really cool thing :)
<agaida> timeconsuming but funny
<agaida> it is really cool
<agaida> ok, with my findings i'm on pos 9 of contributors i think :P - but mostly pep8 crap
<agaida> the only thing i would suggest if you use the debian package - patch it and make the libs private
<agaida> less annoying warnings, no symbols and such things
<tsimonq2> Why would I need symbols? :P
<agaida> you will - calamares provides three libs
<agaida> and someone could notice that :P
<agaida> thats why i placed them outside of the common path as private libs
<agaida> no lintian whining, no need to split them out for no reason etc
<tsimonq2> That's also what Neon did.
<agaida> :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<agaida> i asked politely to upstream this - but i thing the very most guys and the girl really don't understand the reasons :P
<agaida> think even
<tsimonq2> agaida: Upstream what? It's just installing some files :P
<agaida> erm - ...
<tsimonq2> That's how it's intended, no/
<tsimonq2> Maybe I'm misunderstanding this.
<agaida> there is a lot of magic
<agaida> one could do the main part with few simple mounts and rsync
<agaida> the magic is the interface, the partition handling - the visual part at all
<agaida> second part is the magic one can do in the just copied/"installed" system
<agaida> and it is worth to think a few hours about and tinker a little bit - in my case i recognise the full potential after i implemented 3/4 of the needed things
<agaida> just a hint: do as much as you can with shell scripts in the target system - just call these scripts via the python interface - it is reliable and will speed up the development
<agaida> could cut down the dev time to 3-4 days for the scripts with testing
<tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf So all I'd need from you irt slideshows for Calamares is just some PMGs
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *PNGs
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> only?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hrm, let me check, but that's how Neon does it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1366x768) https://i.imgur.com/QfFbXHM.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, no, QML or PNGs
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-18
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'll need to download the kde related artwork package. Do you have an uri?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Why would you need to do that?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> To study their work.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Why?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just need some images :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I tend to test myself the "living" artwork I design
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me figure something out for you :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.o
<lubot> Rama Hidayat was added by: Rama Hidayat
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RedWolf[m], Ack
<lubot> Miguel M. was removed by: Miguel M.
<RedWolf[m]> Miguel M. was removed by: Miguel M.
<RedWolf[m]> 😢
<wxl> tsimonq2: we're doing lubot in #lubuntu and -offtopic as well now?
<wxl> i ask because the ops will need to know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, oh what? I did some config changes, maybe I accidentally ended up re-enabling them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Regardless, I'd like them there.
<wxl> tsimonq2: i know at least one IRCC member opposed to it. i would remove lubot from everywhere but here and then if you want to get it in there, email the IRCC for a decision
<wxl> it should help us keep offtopic stuff out of devel
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sent.
<wxl[m]> Thx
#lubuntu-devel 2017-11-19
<lubot> <leonardogorres> How do I install the additional drivers in lubuntu next? Sorry my English, is not my first language
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @leonardogorres, `sudo apt install lubuntu-restricted-extras` in a terminal 🙂
<lubot> <leonardogorres> @tsimonq2, Thanks I'll try it
<SlEEpY543> hi everyone, I would like to contribute to the project by doing translations into Italian of the documentation and software
<SlEEpY543> I already subscribed to the newsletter and joined the ubuntuwiki, I also read the "getting involved" section and watched a couple of suggested videos
<tsimonq2> SlEEpY543: So for right now I can suggest a couple things
<tsimonq2> SlEEpY543: First off, are you familiar with Git?
<SlEEpY543> well, first I'm a linguist not really a programmer, I have basic knowledge of git (I mainly use magit) since I have a repo for my quantitative work in python, but I have never worked on a team's repo
<tsimonq2> SlEEpY543: Would you be able to work your way around this?
<SlEEpY543> I have a couple of friends who are programmers that can help me out with it, I'll make sure to practice enough first with branching
<tsimonq2> SUre
<tsimonq2> SlEEpY543: That's the first area I can think of
<tsimonq2> Otherwise...
<tsimonq2> SlEEpY543: If you get a Launchpad account, your contributions here would be appreciated: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<tsimonq2> A bit more simple than doing what I linked earlier
<tsimonq2> SlEEpY543: Otherwise I'd recommend subscribing to lubuntu-devel here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lubuntu-devel and sticking around in this channel, whether it be with your current IRC setup, Telegram, or Matrix
<SlEEpY543> \msg tsimonq2 sure thanks! My friend suggested me to try and practice with git-it, I'll do that first in order to feel more confident. I will have a look at the slides you linked me and get an account on launchpad
<tsimonq2> Cool :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey you might be interested in this as well ^^^^
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, I will take a look for sure
<SlEEpY543> \leave
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8276ec3ea91f: Fix wrong information on which DE is used] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8276ec3ea91f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T167: lxqt-sudo: command injection vulnerability] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T167#3327
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T167: lxqt-sudo: command injection vulnerability] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T167#3328
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1e22f31e3915: Add fit and original size buttons to lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1e22f31e3915
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdda6dea9f336: Add fullscreen to lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdda6dea9f336
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2d34d5fb99b7: Add checkboxes to screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2d34d5fb99b7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T167: lxqt-sudo: command injection vulnerability] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T167#3332
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T158: Define a Mission for Lubuntu] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T158#3333
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T163: LibreOffice blinking buttons and description on hover] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T163#3334
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Colin has bestowed access upon us to trigger test livefs builds at will.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So I'm going to see if I need a full local archive mirror to set up ubuntu-cdimage + debian-cd locally. If I do, Altispeed has a server I can get Lubuntu Developers access to, otherwise I'll just set it up on the main server.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The use case for this would be rapidly iterating on things if we need to make changes to e.g. seeds or casper or something. We can pass a PPA as an argument to debian-cd (via the ubuntu-cdimage tooling) so that works well.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7752cd2fa9e: Add tangent button to Kcalc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7752cd2fa9e
<wxl[m]> Wow cool
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL686c3042112f: Improve pcmanfm-qt bookmarks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL686c3042112f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0e2f665cea4: Add number of items on qlipper and change number of characters] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0e2f665cea4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd244e500b2d7: Add useage to noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd244e500b2d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4644e84f2090: Add system tray icon to noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4644e84f2090
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1fb8729bb3a9: Add how to start a new game to 2048-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1fb8729bb3a9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa85fb0a8208a: Add 2048-qt score explanation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa85fb0a8208a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd3ecf2d56e74: Rework opening files in vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd3ecf2d56e74
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa7c1ae5c8faa: add vlc changing playlist view] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa7c1ae5c8faa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL19b989a487f7: Add stereo mode switching to vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL19b989a487f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ff13345aa4b: s/mediaselection/menuselection/] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ff13345aa4b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL02fbea168498: Add speed up slow down playback of vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL02fbea168498
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb4bf79a9cbac: Add more :menuselection: to libreoffice writer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb4bf79a9cbac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4dcff5bce6a5: :menuselection++ in libreoffice writer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4dcff5bce6a5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f088ed7a6e1: Add how to insert an image to libreoffice_writer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f088ed7a6e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1fd0dca31e7e: fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1fd0dca31e7e
<docEbrown> hey all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heya
<docEbrown> tsimonq2: do we use any CI tools etc?  I was going to include some documentation into lugito and a few unit tests to run.  If we could hook up read the docs and a travis or something it would be useful.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> tsimonq2: do we use any CI tools etc?  I was going to include some d …], We don't. Phabricator has something like that, maybe look into it?
<docEbrown> ok cool, I'll have a look.  Also would you prefer to receive patches via an arcanist diff?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please. :)
<docEbrown> ok cool.  Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank *you* :)
<docEbrown> I'm super happy to help.  I'm sorry its just taking a little longer than I'd like.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem at all :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd528526021c8: Add thumbnail view dock to qpdfview and how to close docks] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd528526021c8
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL215b07c5e1c2: Add how to jump to first or last page] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL215b07c5e1c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc7ac14b8de18: Add how to undo a change in localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc7ac14b8de18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa62abf98aee3: Add how to move resize pictures in lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa62abf98aee3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95269b486990: Fix typos in lxqt-sudo sub-chapter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95269b486990
<lynorian> thanks kc2bez 
<kc2bez> YW 
<kc2bez> Happy to help.
<kc2bez> I think the manual is turning out awesome! You have done an excellent job lynorian
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6bad25914eb7: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6bad25914eb7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4025d48c01ff: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4025d48c01ff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5dd041103b91: Translated using Weblate (Danish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5dd041103b91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL610361148998: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL610361148998
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcc0cb280c311: Translated using Weblate (Danish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcc0cb280c311
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcf28e56ddec5: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcf28e56ddec5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf085f0b4f49f: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf085f0b4f49f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL14f2f718c687: Add how to zoom in and out of firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL14f2f718c687
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALee1747fab596: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALee1747fab596
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe77065f4ea43: Add how to reset zoom] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe77065f4ea43
<xdruppi> hi i'd like to point out something about the manual of Lubuntu, i'm doing some worth to translate it to Spanish, and I noticed that at some point, a bittorrent client recommendation for Windows users is uTorrent, and I'm against this.
<xdruppi> work to translate* sorry
<xdruppi> i'd recommend instead qBitTorrent, or the original BitTorrent client
<xdruppi> qBitTorrent works really good
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2812fa9b9ae: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2812fa9b9ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL679e3e3b8639: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL679e3e3b8639
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f8272d0d894: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f8272d0d894
<lynorian> xdruppi: what is the difference I have not used torrents on windows ever
<lynorian> I belive tsimonq2 made that recommendation
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9ab596b71c56: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9ab596b71c56
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd819bc5f1fea: Add how to select all text in lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd819bc5f1fea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL72c52e0f5a51: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL72c52e0f5a51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc61b207ca4cc: Add :menuselection: to Quasel IRC] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc61b207ca4cc
<xdruppi> lynorian: utorrent has ads and has some bad reputation
<lynorian> xdruppi understood I can get behind this
<lynorian> and uses Qt as well
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa082df6a856f: switch utorrent and qbittorrent] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa082df6a856f
<lynorian> thanks xdruppi
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5b7b78f5b7dc: Add how to reopen the the list of nicknames] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5b7b78f5b7dc
<lubot> Podlech was added by: Podlech
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfee58e80bad7: Add how to open notification prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfee58e80bad7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8304b0f3e380: Add how to paste urls and paste and go] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8304b0f3e380
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f00fa28c957: add main quassel configuration] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f00fa28c957
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4a21bdc8c95e: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4a21bdc8c95e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4e14875577e: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4e14875577e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2363ad66c744: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2363ad66c744
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4eba6e217a87: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4eba6e217a87
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c48d0e04d05: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c48d0e04d05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0c7a6d83ce2b: Add how to change update period and font size] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0c7a6d83ce2b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfd509c904ea9: Add reset button to session settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfd509c904ea9
<xdruppi> im curious about something
<xdruppi> is there plans for translation on lubuntu website?
<xdruppi> when io
<xdruppi> when i first visited it i thought i could change languages
<xdruppi> :(
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL28cc2f0bc5b8: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL28cc2f0bc5b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf07801d2cf33: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf07801d2cf33
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL800405bf30ae: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL800405bf30ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3551f42c3a49: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3551f42c3a49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf703e4bea2ed: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf703e4bea2ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1f31ab89171c: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1f31ab89171c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL716996513c47: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL716996513c47
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL06a672f15b56: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL06a672f15b56
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcdb47ba62720: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcdb47ba62720
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7f6b58b8c3d0: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7f6b58b8c3d0
<lubot> <Luiz Cláudio> Hello everyone, Will the Welcome Center be placed in the next version of Lubuntu? ... I think it's a good idea.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf869f8ba5e51: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf869f8ba5e51
<xdruppi> does lubuntu manual get updated with each release?
<wxl> Luiz you need a username if you want IRC folks to mention you. Suffice it to say, the goal is to get the Welcome Center in the next version.. if we get it done. Sooooooo come help us and it will be there :)
<apt-ghetto> What are the plans to remove pyhton2?
<teward> python2 removal is a bit more broad-scale than just Lubuntu IIRC
<teward> since there's a ton of rdeps
<teward> IIRC the number of rdeps on py2 is massive, equal to the py3.7 rdeps list.  :|
<apt-ghetto> yes, but I mean only the lubuntu-specific packages, which depend on py2
<xdruppi> teward: I'm sorry, just out of curiosity, is there people working on converting these to p3?
<teward> xdruppi: not sure
<apt-ghetto> lubuntu 18.10 ships with python2 but ubuntu 18.10 not
<teward> that's... actually a good point, why *is* Lubuntu still using Py2?
<xdruppi> apt-ghetto: I noticed that
<apt-ghetto> so we should know, which packages are using python2
<teward> *installs Lubuntu, then runs a dry-run removal of Py2 to see the damage*
<wxl> i don't know, why are we?
<wxl> probably something tsimonq2 fucked up
<apt-ghetto> and then we can drop or replace these packages until 20.04
<teward> wxl: can I somehow blame Simon for this?
<wxl> i'm saying it's a good possibility :)
<wxl> on the other hand i've discovered a few unexpected things that go back from the early days of lxqt with gilir at the helm that we just didn't go all the way
<wxl> i can't imagine py2 is our default
<xdruppi> wxl: who's tsimonq2?
<wxl> xdruppi: release manager of lubuntu
<xdruppi> oh i see
<xdruppi> haha
<teward> and the guy I throw stuff at :p
<wxl> s/I/we/
<teward> *has a thing about pestering Simon about things*
<wxl> actually he brings it upon himself
<teward> wxl: at least i'm not harping about the infra... :p
<apt-ghetto> `apt-cache rdepends --installed ibus-pinyin`
<teward> @tsimonq2: lubuntu-seed += open-vm-tools  plz.
<teward> >.>
<teward> lubuntu installer images*
<wxl> you can always commit a patch yourself silly
 * wxl gives teward the lazy badge
<wxl> in other news, merged-usr is going to be fun
<wxl> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh cosmic lubuntu python version is 2.7 :'''''(
<wxl> whyyyyyyyyyy
<teward> wtf
<genii> !info python cosmic
<teward> wxl: you know what
<ubot93> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (Python2 version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.15-3 (cosmic), package size 7.6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<teward> i found something on the livecd :|
<genii> hm
<wxl> we didn't
<wxl> we just don't make decisions exclusively on low-end systems only
<wxl> gosh can i get on the right channel ever
<teward> um... the python deps are... surprisingly not that bad if I remove python-minimal :|
<wxl> if i'm not wrnog apt-rdepends -r --state-follow=Installed --state-show=Installed python2 should give us our answer
<teward> well in a livecd I just removed python-minimal and the impact was mostly NOT system critical stuff
<teward> just some ibus junk
<teward> :P
<wxl> is ibus not py3 capable? god
<apt-ghetto> we should have a "drop py2" task with all the packages depending on py as subtasks
<teward> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vFqnhzkpWY/
<teward> looks line pinyin
<apt-ghetto> in some cases we have to switch only the dependencies, in other we can drop unmaintained stuff
<wxl> oh really
<teward> let me fully install Lubuntu to the VM first
<teward> then run the commands.
<wxl> but why would that make the DEFaULT python 2?
<teward> wxl: well, technically it's got *two*
<wxl> it doesn't have two defaults
<teward> and if there's a python executable upstream states python == python2, python == python3 if they're both present
<teward> so not sure what you're using to define "default" in this case wxl
<wxl> `python --version`
<teward> wxl: because Py2 is installed
<teward> that's not the 'default' per se
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> so dumb
<teward> that's just because upstream's py2/py3 statement of operation is as it is
 * wxl sets guido's hair on fire
<apt-ghetto> https://lwn.net/Articles/756628/
 * teward sets wxl on fire
<teward> um i mean what?  :P
<wxl> really?
<wxl> don't know who guido van rossum is?
<teward> not offhand, i'm just targeting you since you're here though :p
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> gosh can i get on the right channel ever], ECHAAAAAN
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ohai
<teward> *throws more salt at @tsimonq2*
<teward> no py2 plz
<wxl> go fix it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Me?
<wxl> yeah you broke it
<teward> *conscripts tsimonq2 to drop py2 as an Lubuntu dependency for runtime installation*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> go fix it], My automatic response to you now is "where's my task, damnit?" XD
<wxl> i seem to remember there was a bug a long time ago about being py3 ready......................... long before cosmic................................................. uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apt-ghetto> there is/was a task with py2 and openbox
<lubot> <Luiz Cláudio> @tsimonq2 Congratulations on the excellent work Lubuntu 18.10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T168: Drop py2 dependencies] teward (Thomas Ward) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T168
<teward> *points up then yells at @tsimonq2 some more*
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> WHY DO WE HAVE IBUS?
<wxl> we have fcitx!!!!!!!!
<apt-ghetto> the ibus daemon is not running
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Luiz Cláudio [@tsimonq2 Congratulations on the excellent work Lubuntu 18.10], Thanks :)
<teward> then why do we have any ibus packages to begin with
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/c3DCxH2a/file_4709.png
<teward> because APPARENTLY that's what's installed on the Live image at least.
<wxl> TFRM
<wxl> (total failure of release manager)
<lubot> <Luiz Cláudio> @tsimonq2 And congratulations also for the Manual of the Lubuntu that is well complete.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Luiz Cláudio [@tsimonq2 And congratulations also for the Manual of the Lubuntu that is well co …], Thank lynorian :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> (total failure of release manager)], HAHAHAHAHA is that a thing now?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bet
<apt-ghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Test the Openbox SRU: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41
<lubot> <Luiz Cláudio> After I installed Lubuntu, it already comes with several applications for an average user to use.
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> if i'm not wrnog apt-rdepends -r --state-follow=Installed --state-show=Ins …], http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SRT2rNcD42
<lubot> <teward001> so, why do we install ibus-pinyin by default?
<lubot> <teward001> *looks over at @tsimonq2 with the coldest, most evil glare in existence*
<xdruppi> how did canonical contact the lubuntu team to recognize it officially?
<xdruppi> im curious
<wxl> other way around, xdruppi 
<xdruppi> oh
<wxl> how
<xdruppi> did canonical doubt about it at first?
<wxl> is
<wxl> it
<wxl> there?
<xdruppi> where?
<wxl> xdruppi: not really
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sooo I'm deferring blame to gilir :)
<wxl> it's probably reasonable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We were the flavor that established the process though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We are pioneers these days. 😎
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: if you lok at the pastebin i provided just above, i think it's because language-pack-kde-zh-hans is on the image and installation
<lubot> <teward001> that's why we pull in py2
<lubot> <teward001> because that deps on things and ibus-piyin
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BAAAAAH
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <teward001> which i think is to blame here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> AXE IT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <teward001> you do it, it's your job now.
<lubot> <teward001> as release manager :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Kthxbai
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot> <teward001> ibus-pinyin*
<wxl> OOOOH IT"S TSIMONQ@"S FAULT AHAHAHAH
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-seed/browse/cosmic/live-share;99390b0315d02f368ba75275f107b83336fe1033?renamed=live
<wxl> see the "Languages" line
<wxl> previously (gilir version) was just en https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-seed/browse/cosmic/live-share;ba84cf99bc68581a48e832147f49957b9ba000b2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whose fault? Who is this tsimonq@ guy?
<teward> ***I KNEW IT*** *shoves boot into @tsimonq2's face again*
<wxl> HAH
<wxl> https://shedrowconfessions.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/point-and-laugh.jpg
<teward> my question is, why does the standard Ubuntu installer ***remove*** that language pack and its dependencies while Lubuntu just still installs it
<teward> (if the language isn't selected during install, I mean)
<wxl> how i feel when it's tsimonq2's fault https://duckduckgo.com/?q=point+and+laugh&t=canonical&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images&iaf=type%3Aphoto-animatedgif&iai=https%3A%2F%2Fmedia.giphy.com%2Fmedia%2FyidUzkciDTniZ7OHte%2Fgiphy.gif
<wxl> aww nevermind that uri jeez
<wxl> https://media.giphy.com/media/yidUzkciDTniZ7OHte/giphy.gif
<teward> lol
<wxl> here's tsimonq2 trying to brush off the embarassment with laughter https://tphal1213.pbworks.com/f/1355354189/Laugh%20and%20Fall%20over.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> my question is, why does the standard Ubuntu installer ***remove*** tha …], Because Cala
<teward> *burns cala*
<wxl> to be fair there are ways to remove packages with cala........
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> here's tsimonq2 trying to brush off the embarassment with laughter https:/ …], wxl: we need the GIF of that scene
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> https://media.giphy.com/media/yidUzkciDTniZ7OHte/giphy.gif], Hahahahaha
<wxl> apt-ghetto: hey since you seemed to be comfortable with the concept of the packaging tutorial, why don't you pull down that upstream patch that you originally mentioned the security thing in?
<teward> wxl: you mean the one I NACK'd as a security risk?
<teward> or one you didn't share with me yet :p
<wxl> that one
<wxl> but not pulling THAT down
<teward> (or rather, NACK'd the task on since we aren't affected)
<teward> :P
<wxl> but the task that they mentioned that one in
<teward> ah
<apt-ghetto> you speak about https://phab.lubuntu.me/T167 or the command injection?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Invalid] lxqt-sudo: command injection vulnerability: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T167
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HEY QA MANAGER wxl
<teward> apt-ghetto: also don't be surprised if I start using ACK, NACK, FTBFS, GDIAF, etc. - tsimonq2 and wxl are all used to my antics and shorthand I use :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/9t1n03/disco_dingo_the_development_cycle_has_started/e9mshhg?utm_source=reddit-android
<apt-ghetto> or https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159 ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] strip environment in lxqt-sudo: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159
<teward> (i'm the one who -1'd the command injection task after investigating by the way)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/9t1n03/disco_dingo_the_development_cyc …], wxl wxl wxl
<wxl> apt-ghetto: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] strip environment in lxqt-sudo: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159
<wxl> wth
<apt-ghetto> I hope I can upload the diff in the next few days
<teward> @apt-ghetto: have you confirmed that if T159 gets included T167 is needed
<teward> because T167 affects a patch that's *not* necessarily from environment stripping
<teward> rather, the enforcing of C locale
<apt-ghetto> no, the command injection and the strip environment are not related
<wxl> dist/full-upgrading with a development release
<wxl> dangerous
<teward> apt-ghetto: that's what I thought, you referenced it in 159 which is what i asked.
<apt-ghetto> i have prepared a diff only for the strip patch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> dist/full-upgrading with a development release], I do it daily :P
<wxl> @tsimonq2: then why aren't you having the problem?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know
<wxl> then it's probably not a problem, eh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But it's up to the QA team to test it. :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T159: strip environment in lxqt-sudo] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T159#3346
<wxl> can't reproduce = not a bug
<teward> ^ just since that task referenced T167 i wanted to make it clear it's not needed :P
<apt-ghetto> yes, I know
<teward> apt-ghetto: nice to actually meet(?) you though :)  (I'm not usually active here in -devel, I just torture tsimonq2 and wxl in the secret channels heh)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have *one* internal channel for that exact reason. :P
<wxl> we probably need more
<wxl> it's a vast subject
<teward> lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A channel just dedicated to blaming me for stuff? XD
<apt-ghetto> what channel? lubuntu-pain? lubuntu-sadism?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XDD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T168: Drop py2 dependencies] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T168#3347
<wxl> i mean there COULD be a whole channel JUST for that
<teward> lubuntu-torturefest
<teward> um i mean
<teward> what?
<teward> :P
<teward> we could just set up lubot to post in that channel ever 5 seconds "It's @tsimonq2's fault!" :p
<wxl> probably would be wise
<lynorian> tsimonq2: do we know why the translations for the manual aren't building?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [<lynorian> tsimonq2: do we know why the translations for the manual aren't build …], Because I need to go and clean up shop :P
<teward> and that'll stop weblate from yelling at me too lol
<wxl> heh i can't even run calamares in dingo
<teward> does cala have dependencies on python3?
<teward> because that's a cluster right now :P
<wxl> can't find libboost_python36.so.1.67.0
<teward> wxl: there is no Py3.6
<teward> it's py3.7
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/da7TsrZH/file_4715.mp4
<teward> that's why everything's a cluster
<wxl> so there's your answer, @tsimonq2. go fix it
<teward> wxl: cala needs updated for 3.7 deps
<teward> go fix it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where's my damn task?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> @tsimonq2 brought it up so he gets to fix it (https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/9t1n03/disco_dingo_the_development_cycle_has_started/e9mshhg/)
<teward> wxl: it's what's breaking cinder which is blocking the nginx migration from proposed -> release :p
<wxl> you didn't give me a task so you get to make one
<wxl> :)
<teward> can i make one major task "UPdate things for Py3.7" and then we just add tasks to that :p
<teward> loljk i make too many tasks :p
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> loljk i make too many tasks :p], No you don't
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do it
<teward> *sits on @tsimonq2 and uses them as a chair*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T169: Python 3.7 Migration Tasks] teward (Thomas Ward) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T169
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL50173658a62c: Add page width and entire page zoom in lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL50173658a62c
<teward> wxl: make a cala is broken task, parent it to T169?
<wxl> sure
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc9a59f91159c: Add jump forward and backward to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc9a59f91159c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1557ec5c4a82: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1557ec5c4a82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL522740360131: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL522740360131
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL953c9c5c7995: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL953c9c5c7995
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd385519dface: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd385519dface
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc4f004e223ea: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc4f004e223ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0ef204dc74ce: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0ef204dc74ce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbfbe392e7878: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbfbe392e7878
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL99bf36da0d97: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL99bf36da0d97
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f97eb0074ba: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f97eb0074ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5817e6b163f3: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5817e6b163f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf04823ddb3a8: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf04823ddb3a8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1329a613e2a3: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1329a613e2a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3269bd9e56ae: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3269bd9e56ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL66dbcc2832b2: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL66dbcc2832b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4417970544cc: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4417970544cc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL886bd7569f8b: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL886bd7569f8b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL69357d34d9c9: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL69357d34d9c9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1a2e65417dd9: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1a2e65417dd9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6753d39aa917: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6753d39aa917
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL534680e79e1c: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL534680e79e1c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44890237e9ac: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44890237e9ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL102834f5fa77: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL102834f5fa77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3439451fa2db: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3439451fa2db
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL12e1f2d16ac0: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL12e1f2d16ac0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaeb138773b23: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaeb138773b23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95b3a7a29d6c: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95b3a7a29d6c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb063eff40102: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb063eff40102
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL51d19a16717a: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL51d19a16717a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL52d5919b9978: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL52d5919b9978
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa22651d2d41b: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa22651d2d41b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc79b1283c66b: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc79b1283c66b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL920be8dcf26b: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL920be8dcf26b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2ec647387a1e: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2ec647387a1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL37760fb3343e: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL37760fb3343e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL367cae59c63a: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL367cae59c63a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALac46a9d9684c: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALac46a9d9684c
<wxl> O_O
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc80b5d612f3b: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc80b5d612f3b
<wxl> what did you break @tsimonq2 ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1c439bfe89c7: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1c439bfe89c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9a19e3fde24b: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9a19e3fde24b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL747f3e64e966: Translated using Weblate (Spanish)] lugito (Lugito) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL747f3e64e966
<teward> weblate asploded
<teward> again
<wxl> if only @tsimonq2 would stop breaking it
<teward> we can probably partly blame xdruppi *runs and hides*
<teward> :p
<wxl> not really
<wxl> it's ALLL @tsimonq2 's fault
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<teward> holy heck > 45 commits :|
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 so did you look at my CMake lists code?
<teward> *squishes @tsimonq2*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [@tsimonq2 so did you look at my CMake lists code?], What do you want me to look at?
<teward> the code lol
<teward> *shot*
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 like if CMake builds correctly since I had an IRC member from #Linux help me adapt the hello world example from CMakes's website to just reference the Community Center project files
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALae4ead79ba14: Add how to view two pages in qpdfview and then get back to one page] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALae4ead79ba14
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfb52ea4ced44: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfb52ea4ced44
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5af090c06f35: Add more :kbd: to make qpdfview keyboard shortcuts clearer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5af090c06f35
<teward> wxl: does rebuilding cala against the newer python dev libraries make it work?
<teward> or have you not tested?
<wxl> @teward: didn't test. might want to ask the release manager XD
<teward> lol
<teward> *throws sticks at @tsimonq2*
<wxl> i bet it will just work
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: what was the source package?
<wxl> um
<lubot> <Wafficus> I was gonna say would anyone else like to aid me on the welcome center? I ask because although the tutorial progress and beginner aspect is helping me, I need another person to check my work that knows qt and c++
<wxl> c
<wxl> a
<wxl> l
<wxl> a
<wxl> m
<wxl> a
<wxl> r
<wxl> e
<wxl> s
<lubot> <teward001> *shoots wxl*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's Cala
<lubot> <tsimonq2> C
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A
<lubot> <tsimonq2> L
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A
<wxl> hahahahahah
<wxl> Cala != CALA
 * wxl remaps all of @tsimonq2's shift keys so that they add extra, unnecessary whitespace instead
<teward> um, hm.
<teward> wxl: cala is already rebuilt to look at pt3.7
<teward> py3.7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL90c2cc573f8a: even more :kbd: for qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL90c2cc573f8a
<wxl> as of when?
<teward> NCR on Oct. 31
<teward> (No Change Rebuild)
<teward> by doko
<teward> wxl: given that python3-dev is called in, i'd think it'd use Python 7 then
<teward> 3.7 then*
<teward> wxl: prod doko then?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd59205c24f3c: Add :kbd: to lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd59205c24f3c
<wxl> !info calamares disco
<ubot93> calamares (source: calamares): distribution-independent installer framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu2 (disco), package size 2310.9 kB, installed size 6221 kB. (Only available for linux-any)
<wxl> is it possible that libboost-python1.67.0 needs to be rebuilt?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> it depends on python3 and:
<wxl> !info python3 disco
<ubot93> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.7.1-1ubuntu1 (disco), package size 46.1 kB, installed size 187 kB
<wxl> uh
<wxl> what
<lubot> <teward001> check the source package for libbost-python1.67.0
<lubot> <teward001> if it has a NCR for Py3.7 then it shouldn't need rebuilt again
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: last boost1.67 build was Nov 1
<lubot> <teward001> so it should've been .3.7
<lubot> <teward001> 3.7*
<wxl> NCR w/o 3.6 in 1.67.0-8build1
<lubot> <teward001> what about in proposed?
<lubot> <teward001> actually
<wxl> rebuilds against icu
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: lastest supported in Disco is 1.67.0-9
<lubot> <teward001> so where's you getting 1.67.0-8build1?
<lubot> <teward001> (because there's newer versions!)
<wxl> i'm thinking we *JUST* missed 8built1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL428c67e76082: Add :kbd: and :menuselection: to localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL428c67e76082
<lubot> <teward001> well wouldn't -9 be built then properly?
<lubot> <teward001> or -10 which is still in proposed?
<lubot> <teward001> test cala from proposed?
<lubot> <teward001> betcha it'll explode because 3.6->3.7 but still
<wxl> there goes that idea
<wxl> we have -9
<lubot> <teward001> yep
<lubot> <teward001> but -10 is in proposed so test it anyways?
<wxl> yeah i guess
<lubot> <teward001> looks like -10 had a rebuild against icu 63
<lubot> <teward001> so maybe that update will fix it IDK
<wxl> i doubt it
<wxl> nope
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL32c2d3c61ad9: Add :kbd: to loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL32c2d3c61ad9
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: then something went FUBAR
<lubot> <teward001> time to open an LP bug lol
<lubot> <teward001> and a phab task for it 😛
<wxl> i'll wait to hear back from doko
<wxl> but chances are
<wxl> it's tsimonq2's fault
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <teward001> *blames xnox instead*
<wxl> might be legitimate
<wxl> but we'll still publicly blame @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <teward001> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALca63ec06e1b1: Add :kbd: for zoom in firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALca63ec06e1b1
<wxl> oh jeez now @tsimonq2 broke the manual script!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL79e7c1590418: Add :kbd: to lximage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL79e7c1590418
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc89a5d1152fb: Add how to save a screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc89a5d1152fb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8ca702ab661f: Add :kbd: and :menuselection: roles to Featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8ca702ab661f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL288637159b0a: Add :kbd: for cut copy paste in Kcalc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL288637159b0a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL69541d827fea: Add :kbd: to display qlipper] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL69541d827fea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL65667423fcea: Add :kbd: to vlc playback speed and file opening] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL65667423fcea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe6c0cb684169: Add keyboard shortcut to playlist] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe6c0cb684169
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1ba08a3b24ad: Add :kbd: to qterminal shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1ba08a3b24ad
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: libqtxdg (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.2.0-2ubuntu3 => 3.2.0-2ubuntu4] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: libfm-qt (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.1-5ubuntu7 => 0.13.1-5ubuntu8] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lxqt-qtplugin (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.0-0ubuntu5 => 0.13.0-0ubuntu6] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: pythonqt (cosmic-proposed/universe) [3.2-10 => 3.2-10build2] (lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> Bad tsimonq2 is bad.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<tsimonq2> 05:28:35 PM < tsimonq2> All of that should have gone to Disco.
<tsimonq2> 05:28:59 PM < tsimonq2> vorlon, rbasak, bdmurray: Anyone feeling reject happy? ^
<tsimonq2> That.
<lubot> <acheronuk> fix your no change rebuild script harder!
<lubot> <acheronuk> :D
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-14
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 lemme know if you checked my code
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'm about *THIS CLOSE* to vowing never to communicate with upstream again. https://github.com/lxqt/qterminal/issues/510#issuecomment-438853615
<ubot93> Issue 510 in lxqt/qterminal ".desktop files with Terminal=true do not launch" [Closed]
<wxl> which is going to make triaging a rather difficult endeavour
<wxl> yep
<wxl> i think that's the way to go forward
<wxl> that said, @tsimonq2 if you could communicate to them on that issue and get to the bottom of it, that would be great. i'm done
<wxl> i am absolutely about ready to throw my hands up in the air and say screw it altogether. what a haughty jerk! https://github.com/lxqt/qterminal/issues/510#issuecomment-438855453
<ubot93> Issue 510 in lxqt/qterminal ".desktop files with Terminal=true do not launch" [Closed]
<teward> wxl: still waiting on a cala task on phab
<teward> or did we trace it to a non-cala problem?
<teward> i forget
<teward> (I think we traced it past cala?)
<wxl> it's held up by qt now
<wxl> you can ask @tsimonq2 for details on that
<teward> isn't icu migration also tangled up in that somehow
<teward> if i was reading what was in -release earlier right... :|
<wxl> i don't think so
<wxl> i think they just happened to coincide
<teward> heh
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-15
<lynorian> wxl ouch
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 so Simon did you look at my CMake code?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not. Yet. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I will let you know when I Hage.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ugh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have a long todo list and it's on it. ;)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Cool thanks
<lubot> <Wafficus> Believe me I'm only annoying just so it gets looked at so i can add more functionality
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just a reminder that there's a standup today. If you're participating, make sure you've RSVP'ed on Phab, which makes things easier when we start: https://phab.lubuntu.me/E14
<lubot> <Wafficus> I thought it was Friday no?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Is this the one for this week?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nope, it's on Thursdays :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Gotcha nvm it is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Is this the one for this week?], Yes
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thanks man for confirming
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No worries, it isn't for another ~ 6 hours :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sounds good. Shift got changed for me today so that works. I'll be on the train during it but will definitely chime in when I get service between stops and after court sq cause the 7 train goes above ground after that.
<lubot> <Wafficus> From 8 to 5 pm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [Just a reminder that there's a standup today. If you're participating, make sure …], I need to pop that in my calendar. I really do plan on making.
<lynorian> is lugito on vacation?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE4665de1ef606: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu6] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE4665de1ef606
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE964e30156165: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu6 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE964e30156165
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE4c24f6db5edc: Dynamically load libfm-qt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE4c24f6db5edc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE692c6f6f0328: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu6 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE692c6f6f0328
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL49d271184059: Add how to cancel the scan midway through] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL49d271184059
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#3364
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf455d94757f: Add scan mode to skanlite] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf455d94757f
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fixed it. :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd5020f6d6e74: Add :kbd: for window management shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd5020f6d6e74
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb706d2a207f4: Add how to get menubar to firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb706d2a207f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T88: Lugito should do diffs] doc-E-brown (Ben Johnston) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88#3363
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18e6b487b4b0: Add how to reset zoom and entire screen page and page width zoom] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18e6b487b4b0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T158: Define a Mission for Lubuntu] profetik777 (JL) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T158#3362
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL54588449da6a: Add prefrences to firefox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL54588449da6a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5cb0cccb5555: Add How to select part of the scan] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5cb0cccb5555
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd3bb22b95498: Add changing resolution and note on higher res is slower to Skanlite] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd3bb22b95498
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL129aded30e65: Add how to rotate the file to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL129aded30e65
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL652c667e6aca: Add how to access printer properties] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL652c667e6aca
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe5db50a856cb: add zoom in out to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe5db50a856cb
<lynorian> thanks tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Np
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank YOU for your work :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Coming to the standup in two hours?
<lynorian> yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<lubot> <Wafficus> Btw is it every Thursday?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Or every two weeks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Btw is it every Thursday?], Yes
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thanks man
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Or every two weeks], People (me!) keep forgetting :P
<lubot> <Wafficus> That's good though. It's good to be consistent tbh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL737ab729779b: fix sentence structure] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL737ab729779b
<docEbrown> @tsimonq2 I won't be able to make the stand up today as I need to drop my kids off at school. I did post an update last night in https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Lugito should do diffs: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T88
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: Alright, thanks. :)
<tsimonq2> docEbrown: It lasts for about an hour, will you be gone for the whole time?
<docEbrown> possibly. I'll pop in if I can it takes me 45 min to get to work :/
<tsimonq2> Sure
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1d72217902f4: Add term/kill process to qps] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1d72217902f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5c6559cd1c06: Add graph for CPU useage or file io] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5c6559cd1c06
<wxl> i'm gonna be a bit late
<tsimonq2> mkay
<tsimonq2> Meeting time.
<tsimonq2> $ echo $(shuf -e docEbrown tsimonq2 wxl @Wafficus @TheWendyPower lynorian)
<tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower tsimonq2 @Wafficus wxl lynorian docEbrown
<tsimonq2> hi
<tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower: around?
<tsimonq2> Skip for now, I'll go.
<tsimonq2> * Not much this week, school's been pretty hard on me. I see the light at the end of the tunnel but the distance has continued to be an optical illusion. I have backlog here too; I hope to get to a lot of the stuff I've not been doing before the next meeting.
<tsimonq2> * Disco Dingo work:
<tsimonq2>   - Qt 5.11.2 transition is in disco-proposed, yay.
<tsimonq2>   - Working towards https://phab.lubuntu.me/T169 I rebuilt Calamares. It should work now, but I've not received any verification from QA.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Python 3.7 Package Migrations: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T169
<tsimonq2>   - Qt is being demoted because right now it's stuck in -proposed because of a dependency on Vulkan which is in Main.
<tsimonq2> * Cosmic Cuttlefish work:
<tsimonq2>  - We *really* *really* need additional verification on the LibreOffice SRU to confirm or deny guiverc's findings because Ubuntu Desktop is waiting on us to do another update: bug 1799001 (wxl: please make this a priority, I dislike being poked about it :) )
<ubot93> Bug 1799001 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Theming does not work on LXQt" [Medium, Fix Committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1799001
<tsimonq2> * Fixed rBLOG's README after wxl's lack of knowledge regarding updating it: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG93bc805bf5ee
<tsimonq2> * Did various Phab administration tasks related to the calendar.
<tsimonq2> * Participated in talks about a potential lxqt-sudo CVE. Turns out it isn't in Lubuntu 18.10, so MITRE rejected it.
<tsimonq2> QED.
<tsimonq2> @Wafficus?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8b062a9887d9: Add reset button to appearance] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8b062a9887d9
<lubot> <Wafficus> Here
<tsimonq2> Hey, whatcha been working on? :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Do you want me to go first?
<tsimonq2> You're up.
<lynorian> tsimonq2: did
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sure
<lubot> <Wafficus> Already so:
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'm currently waiting for Simon to check my cmake code. I plan on meeting with Wendy to finalize what she wants in terms of exact dimensions.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Other than that it's waiting on Simon's and to get feedback from wendy
<lubot> <Wafficus> That's all for me
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Around yet?
 * lynorian is around
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Go ahead. :)
<lynorian> I have main thing is worked more on writing the manual but tried to make keyboard shortcuts inline much easier to see 
<lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/2/2.2/2.2.6/qpdfview.html looks like for keyboard shortcuts and menu selection
<lynorian> I think most of the screenshots are done
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> Anything else?
<lynorian> I am continuing to add more text to thinkgs like libreoffice and qpdfview
<lynorian> and firefox and skanlite a few more 
<lynorian> I have been working on it everyday for the past few weeks
<tsimonq2> Good work!
<lubot> <Wafficus> *Btw my bit was regarding the welcome center repository.
<tsimonq2> ahh
<tsimonq2> OK
<tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower, wxl: Either of you feel free to go at any time. :)
<lynorian> ok more of my stuff on vlc a ton on monday as well
<tsimonq2> cool!
<lynorian> I even have how to use trignometric functions in kcalc but sometimes find stuff I wish I had added before that like zoom in qpdfview
<lubot> <Wafficus> I was gonna say, lynorian, Your efforts have been awesome. Literally I've seen more git commits from you than anyone on the team.
<lynorian> yeah 
<wxl> here
<tsimonq2> wxl: gogogo
<wxl> ok so mostly been dealing with email, bugs, support
<wxl> i don't think T169 is something i can test because last i heard it was waiting on qt stuff (rebuilding calamares isn't enough when it really needs libboost-python which needed some qt crap)
<wxl> that said, if anyone wants to jump in with testing the LibreOffice SRU that would be helpful!
<wxl> and beyond that just growing increasingly frustrated with upstream
<wxl> ;
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL245a313c22a1: Add libreoffice calc zoom] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL245a313c22a1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe84911110d59: Add zoom window for loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe84911110d59
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Sorry, I got wrapped up in meetings.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [Sorry, I got wrapped up in meetings.], Go whenever :)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Give me 30 minutes.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have 5 minutes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Not much going on my side, being learning how to use qt designer and pyqt for porting the additional driver tab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What is needed to be tested in libreoffice sru? I'm on dingo, it is supposed to be already there right?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If that's the case I have tested a lot calc and writer
<lynorian> HmollerCI the Stable release update needs to be tested
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And beside the tooltip (hover), which was before this, everything is ok
<lynorian> so cosmic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Cosmic? Or dingo?
<lynorian> cosmic for the libreoffice sruc
<lynorian> sru
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Mmmm, I will need to "downgrade" to cosmic then to test?
<wxl> or run a vm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> or run a vm], Yes, I was thinking on that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok, will do then
<wxl> thx
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Any specific test cases?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The theme should change.
<wxl> "Update to the version of LibreOffice with this patch and open it on a Lubuntu 18.10 installation. It should use the Breeze theming rather than the stock GTK theming on startup."
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<wxl> it's in the bug (a required part of the SRU) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1799001
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1799001 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Cosmic) "Theming does not work on LXQt" [Medium, Fix Committed]
<docEbrown> sorry I'm late!
<wxl> if it does NOT work, that's bad and agrees with guiverc's findings. if it DOES work, then maybe we'll need to have someone else confirm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> sorry I'm late!], No problem, go ahead :)
<docEbrown> So I am finishing wrapping up the changes to Lugito
<docEbrown> I have corrected that issue from last week with the anchors included in the links.
<docEbrown> Have wrapped the IRC communicating into a base class for communicating with other services, basically in using some standard methods we could then connect other services in addition to IRC.  At the moment it is only IRC
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good. I just want to say that I am SUPER impressed with your work, and I'm excited to see it merged. :)
<docEbrown> I also found a bug in launchpadlib which is incompatible with the latest version of httplib2
<wxl> ooooooooooooooooooo
<wxl> +1
<docEbrown> oh cool! Glad to hear it! I was a bit worried I got carried away there!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> I also found a bug in launchpadlib which is incompatible with the la …], Aw man :( have you asked cjwatson in #launchpad about thah?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Link your repo to wxl
<docEbrown> I filed a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpadlib/+bug/1803558
<wxl> generally carried away is a good thing :)
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1803558 in launchpadlib  "launchpadlib not compatible with latest version of httplib2" [Undecided, New]
<docEbrown> I havent spoken to anyone yet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> generally carried away is a good thing :)], It's yuuge, believe me.
<wxl> then i'm sure it will get resolved
<docEbrown> I would like to update the docs and package it into Pypi and read the docs if there isn't any disagreement ;)  
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> I havent spoken to anyone yet.], cjwatson is the All Powerful with this sort of thing. Would be a good idea.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> I would like to update the docs and package it into Pypi and read th …], Sure!
<docEbrown> awesome! I'll ping him, it sounds like an easy enough fix something has just been moved I think
<docEbrown> cool! I have to say I'm really excited to be on the team, I have tried a few open source projects but haven't really found my feet.  It is really different here!!!!
<wxl> i'm so elated to hear that
<wxl> we're very glad to have you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool, we're glad to have you here :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> we're very glad to have you], YOUR COKE IS MINE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<docEbrown> Fingers crossed this weekend goes well I'll submit the diff this weekend!
<docEbrown> ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Coca Cola :P)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *looks at teward*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @docEbrown [<docEbrown> Fingers crossed this weekend goes well I'll submit the diff this wee …], Sweeeet!
<docEbrown> There are still a bunch of things I'd like to add but good for a rev 2
<docEbrown> 0.2
<docEbrown> I have to go offline for a bit I have a meeting at work now ;) will be online later! Thanks for understanding me being late!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<docEbrown> thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Everyone remember to RSVP for the next meeting if you can make it :D https://phab.lubuntu.me/E15
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I really, truly appreciate the work every single one of you are doing. I know I've been busy lately but it really doesn't go unnoticed. :)
<wxl> i agree wholeheartedly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Even the people who are sort of on the edge of things, and who aren't contributing as much as before.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just remember we're all volunteers, and life does come up, even for me :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus Your CMake file LGTM fwiw
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Okay... So I haven't gotten anything accomplished in the last week. There are some things I'm working on learning to fulfill my new role on the team. I have numbers I need to get to @Wafficus, I have the dev website the STILL needs to be finished, I need to get the Disco Dingo wallpaper done (I think I finally have an idea for t
<lubot> hat one). Overall my update is I'm behind. I really did like the video chat that I had with @Wafficus last week. I'd like to do that more often with more members.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome, thanks for your work :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I bet I'm more behind than you are ;P
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I don't know about that... 😉 But I'll let you "win" that one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hahahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Believe me, don't be hard on yourself :P
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Just frustrated!!!!! I want to do more and be better.
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @TheWendyPower [Just frustrated!!!!! I want to do more and be better.], 👍
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @tsimonq2 [Believe me, don't be hard on yourself :P], 🙈
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-16
<lubot> <Wafficus> @TheWendyPower that's great. Just need the dimensions to make sure your vision for the welcome center comes true. I second video calls. If anyone is free this weekend, we should do a brief one if possible even if it ends up being Google hangout or a Linux based one
<lubot> <Wafficus> Just wanna make sure the first screen is done before the Community page which would be the second ui window
<lubot> <Wafficus> Otherwise great to hear. Thanks for the update
 * lynorian is think where to put welcome in the manual
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Everyone remember to RSVP for the next meeting if you can make it :D https://pha …], Next week's standup is scheduled for Thanksgiving day. Should we move it to another day?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL86dc815b69cd: Add history for qlipper] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL86dc815b69cd
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez [Next week's standup is scheduled for Thanksgiving day. Should we move it to anot …], Oof, good idea.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Skip it next week?
<lynorian> maybe?
<docEbrown> I dont mind ;) No Thanksgiving in Oz :/ I do like pumpkin pie and creamed corn though!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Maybe, it is up to you. I can personally be available any other day.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I'll save you a piece of pie docEbrown
<docEbrown> awesome! It should be good after a week or so in a FedEx truck / plane right?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Hmm, not sure about that ;)
<docEbrown> damn!
<lubot> <kc2bez> LoL
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL54d1e9f16baa: Add wrench button to lxqt-panel config] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL54d1e9f16baa
<lynorian> off to starfinder for me but yay was less manual burnt out then I thought I would be
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good luck lynorian :)
<docEbrown> @wxl, sorry for the delay.  Here are my changes to date for lugito, it is just sitting in the fork for the moment so I could share.  I'll use arcane in the merge submission https://github.com/doc-E-brown/lugito/tree/diffhook
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGcb7af40e1cfb: Import no-change rebuilds.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGcb7af40e1cfb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING8208374b20a5: Add support for XDG directories, which lays the foundation for OEM support.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING8208374b20a5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING685a77d64989: Upload to Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING685a77d64989
<lubot> super Z was added by: super Z
<lubot> <Wafficus> You guys wanna shoot for Tuesday next week?
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'm traveling to my mom's house on Wed after work
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Tuesday should be good.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry yesterday I was in a metting so I'm not 100% clear. For libreOffice SRU I have now a 32bit cosmic isntallation. What should I do?  ... sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade ... and see what happens with LO?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good for me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [sorry yesterday I was in a metting so I'm not 100% clear. For libreOffice SRU I …], No, `sudo apt update` and then only upgrade the libreoffice packages.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't see libreoffice in the upgradeable list
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe there is no update for 32bit?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There should be
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not the metapackage, a bunch of little libreoffice packages.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G28GDZc9QS/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is what ... apt list —upgradeable shows me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you have cosmic-proposed enabled?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good point
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Make sure to disable it against once you've upgraded to the new LibreOffice
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *again
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it requieres me to install python-uno
<lubot> <HMollerCl> just fyi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the icons are changed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> as expected
<lubot> <HMollerCl> already posted on launchpad
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe guiverc had already changed the icons from Tango to Breeze
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you will se that previousle in tools->options->view Icon Style Automatic(Tango) and now Automatic(Breeze)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍 Thanks
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0399937d1762: Explicitly state the keyboard shortcut inline for opening the menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0399937d1762
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3e7c98fe44f7: Add how to start customizing lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3e7c98fe44f7
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 apparently that LO SRU also makes libreoffice-kde5 work. i have to test it more but at least in ding it works, no libreoffice-gtk3 is needed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl and.... w/o libreoffice-gtk3 and w/o libreoffice-kde5 the tooltip issue disappear
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T163: LibreOffice blinking buttons and description on hover] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T163#3366
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl @tsimonq2 who should I comment this findings? ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@wxl @tsimonq2 who should I comment this findings? ^], Uninstalling *both*?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for looking good we need libreoffice-kde5. But it generates the tooltip/hover issue
<lubot> <HMollerCl> before the SRU we needeed libreoffice-gtk3 which also generates de tooltip/hover issue
<wxl> after the SRU if we remove both, everything just works. right, @HMollerCl?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> works right but looks bad
<wxl> looks bad how?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the problem is not the SRU is libreoffice-gtk3 and libreoffice-kde5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which only change a couple onf config and the filePicker.
<wxl> is that resolvable in some other way?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I need to look at
<wxl> let me know what you find out
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my findings is that both of this integration packages generates this issue.
<wxl> doesn't kubuntu have one or both of them, though? and it doesn't have the problem?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it should have libreoffice-kde5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: Our default LibreOffice theme looks bad] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#3367
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl I don't undertsand what is KDE neon, plasma, etc... but here they say that with Kde plasma 5 they have te issue, but I'm not sure is ubuntu. https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/9mqmxk/question_about_libreoffice_tooltips_not_showing/
<wxl> plasma is essentially the desktop environment in kde (which is really more than just a desktop environment), of which kwin is the window manager
<wxl> neon is a distribution.. sort of like kubuntu if it used the latest kde software
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALad807e5aa2bb: Add how to view screenshot in discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALad807e5aa2bb
<wxl> you could always spin up a kubuntu image in a vm and see how it goes :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> neon is a distribution.. sort of like kubuntu if it used the latest kde so …], neon is over fedora? suse?
<wxl> ubuntu
<wxl> but it's not an official ubuntu flavor, kind of like mint
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, so it might be lest updated?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for example, with older gtk3?
<wxl> it will be most updated
<wxl> but, it won't necessarily be equivalent to kubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> it will be most updated], In terms of KDE
<wxl> ^ that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They might have an outdated GTK
<wxl> technically it's based around ubuntu LTS
<wxl> which means it's outdated relative to the most current ubuntu (unless the current ubuntu is an LTS)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Neon isn't a distro, it's a CI which mindlessly throws packages at a repo :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Neon was the name of KCI before it was named KCI
<lubot> <HMollerCl> CI? KCI?
<wxl> well, it's a distro
<wxl> they do provide images
<wxl> but yes, technically, it's a set of repositories built upon ubuntu
<wxl> (which, technically, so is mint.. which is a distro)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> well, it's a distro], Mhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Calling it a distro would be unfair to actual distros. :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf974c5893e1: fix typo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf974c5893e1
<wxl> then technically you would say the same thing about ubuntu, which is just a debian derivative
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which is the better way to downgrade libgtk-3-0 from 3.24.1  to 3.22 ??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> since it's not in disco repo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You don't realize that they put no actual polish into it. It's literally a Linux image with the latest KDE on top. It's not meant to ship an experience, it's meant for KDE developers.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [CI? KCI?], CI = continuous integration
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [You don't realize that they put no actual polish into it. It's literally a Linux …], Kubuntu is Neon with stable packages and polish on the latest Ubuntu.
<wxl> any distribution is nothing more than a particular build/selection of software
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi @acheronuk thansk, I have you as a KDE expert. Have you faced the libreoffice tooltip issue?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/kci/
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [Hi @acheronuk thansk, I have you as a KDE expert. Have you faced the libreoffice …], what issue?
<wxl> https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=kdeneon "KDE neon is a Ubuntu-based Linux distribution"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [what issue?], when hoveringover toolbar button, tooltip does not appear or flicker. https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/9mqmxk/question_about_libreoffice_tooltips_not_showing/
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_neon "KDE neon is a set of software repositories for Ubuntu long-term support (LTS) releases with latest 64-bit version of KDE desktop and applications.[3][4][5][6][7][8][9][10][11] It is also the name given to a Ubuntu LTS-based Linux distribution that utilizes said repositories"
<wxl> and furthermore "A Linux distribution (often abbreviated as distro) is an operating system made from a software collection, which is based upon the Linux kernel and, often, a package management system" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_distribution
<wxl> you may not LIKE neon, but it is a distro
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Settle this @acheronuk, is Neon a distro?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 @wxl apparently this solve the issue https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/merge_requests/374
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T163: LibreOffice blinking buttons and description on hover] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T163#3368
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [Settle this @acheronuk, is Neon a distro?], https://neon.kde.org/faq#is-it-a-distro ... "Not quite, ...."
<wxl> on the other hand "We recommend that you install a fresh KDE neon from the provided ISO images. But you can indeed add an APT repository to switch from Kubuntu to KDE neon. This is absolutely not tested or supported"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No but I'm right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> nope
<wxl> by definition, you're not
<lubot> <Wafficus> So can anyone make a task for Tuesday's meeting for thanksgiving week?
<lubot> <acheronuk> @HMollerCl [Hi @acheronuk thansk, I have you as a KDE expert. Have you faced the libreoffice …], on what release?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Cosmic
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [So can anyone make a task for Tuesday's meeting for thanksgiving week?], I can
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [on what release?], Apparently is because libgtk-3-0 which changes from 3.22 in bionic to 3.24 in cosmic
<lubot> <acheronuk> so cosmic
<lubot> <acheronuk> Yeah, I can see that in cosmic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks, good to know. Apparently it doesn't happen in Ubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "Since 14d22cb3, GTK reads the setting gtk-cursor-theme-size when it's about to show a tooltip. This works if you're running a full GNOME session, but may not work on "lightweight" setups." so we Lubuntu Kubuntu miight have to lobby for the solution to be merged
<lubot> <acheronuk> bug link in launchpad?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> haven't found it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is the gitlab bug https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gtk/issues/1371
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe in xubuntu happens too.
<lubot> <acheronuk> nice!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez you said this thing didn't happen in your kubuntu, was it bionic?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [@kc2bez you said this thing didn't happen in your kubuntu, was it bionic?], It may have been, unfortunately I don't remember. It was on a VM I had at work.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thaks, but with Rik info is enough i think.
<lubot> <acheronuk> tooltips on gedit in Kubuntu cosmic work ok
<lubot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/WYRNJsW7/file_4774.mp4
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, strange
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in Glade too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (works ok)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Weird question but didn't know if it was a bug I noticed with cosmic on my new ThinkPad or if it's the laptop, it's way to easy to accidentally click and hold an active program on the task bar and if you let it go it ends the process
<lubot> <Wafficus> Is there any way I can disable that?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Super annoying on a laptop and hard to describe but also mention it since idk if it's a bug
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on pdfShuffler arso works ok the tooltip.
<lubot> <acheronuk> something odd with libreoffice then
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @acheronuk [something odd with libreoffice then], the workaraound mentioned in the bug of adding gtk-cursor-theme-size = 16 to ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe the other programms use another way for the tooltip. After all lo w/o libreoffice-kde5 (or libreoffice-gtk3) doesn't have the problem
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T163: LibreOffice blinking buttons and description on hover] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T163#3369
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d6c600d81ac: Add power management charing info to a laptop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d6c600d81ac
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc85b4c7fc3be: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc85b4c7fc3be
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6339fa8e94f5: Add connection info to nm-tray] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6339fa8e94f5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL285ed2ec4546: Add discharging icon descritption] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL285ed2ec4546
<tsimonq2> wxl: So, you haven't grabbed a Lubuntu or Kubuntu daily since the 5th, right?
<tsimonq2> At least, from cdimage.ubuntu.com.
<tsimonq2> Go to both and tell me what's wrong.
<tsimonq2> (I haven't either, I just discovered this... :P)
<wxl> the css?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> Kubuntu's is worse.
<tsimonq2> This bad boy: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/revision/1752
<tsimonq2> I'm fixing now.
 * wxl shrugs
<tsimonq2> It's baaaad.
<tsimonq2> Compare it to the 18.10 one.
<tsimonq2> Raf would throw up.
 * wxl shrugs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> question, the xdg files are read when a new user is created or everytime a new session is open or other?
<wxl> it can be both
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sighs
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING068d5bf3697a: Strip environment in lxqt-sudo to leave only required environment variables to…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOPACKAGING068d5bf3697a
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE935e0a8b636d: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu3] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE935e0a8b636d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE00e8d962e1f7: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu3 to ubuntu/disco-proposed] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVE00e8d962e1f7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEd140159ec55a: Fix the layout and line break] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEd140159ec55a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEc52efa58f454: Sudo: Strip environment] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEc52efa58f454
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEb8e8d1ac77bb: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu3 to applied/ubuntu/disco-proposed] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTSUDOARCHIVEb8e8d1ac77bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd154ce06e91b: Add full charged to power management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd154ce06e91b
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The meeting time has changed to Tuesday, Accept or Decline the invitation depending on whether or not you can make it :) ... https://phab.lubuntu.me/E15
<lubot> <tsimonq2> guiverc_d: You're invited if you can make it :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So is apt-ghetto
<guiverc_d> :)  thank you
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for the QA work you've been doing lately, it hasn't gone unnoticed :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If anyone else wants an invite, the only prerequisite is that you have to contribute to Lubuntu in some way
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All it is is a check-in; just talk about what you've been up to since the past meeting (or recently, in general, if it's your first one)
<guiverc_d> tsimonq2, feel free to send me requests for qa etc.. i'll do it & help if/when I can.. (esp. if it's for older hardware or what I've got..)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome, will do, thanks :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Around to do a server reboot for updates? (Thus needing the reconnect dance...)
<wxl> for a tad yes
<tsimonq2> k I'll do it quick
<tsimonq2> k it's down
<wxl> go
<tsimonq2> Meanwhile, I'm renewing the SSL cert for main Lubuntu.me while I'm waiting for a ping response
<tsimonq2> wait
<tsimonq2> wait
<tsimonq2> We have to do it over
<wxl> jeeez
<wxl> you're slow
<tsimonq2> wxl: good
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<tsimonq2> Firefighting why nginx on the Phab server (so including the manual) is deciding not to start...
<tsimonq2> sigh
<tsimonq2> Up again.
<tsimonq2> Turns out someone (*AHEM* teward) guaranteed a race condition when they (he) installed apache2, thus resulting in a race condition...
<tsimonq2> *shot*
<wxl> HE INSTALLED APACHE2?!!!!!
<tsimonq2> Anyway, all should be well now.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes let's blame him XD
<tsimonq2> But yeah, all good now.
<tsimonq2> I didn't uninstall it, just disabled the service so it doesn't annoy us on boot.
<tsimonq2> Time for me to renew the SSL cert for main Lubuntu.me...
<guiverc> qa-testing question:  I just saw askubu question on lubuntu laptop brightness using keyboard shortcuts.. I use various laptops in test - is this worth testing then noting (or worth bug-report if doesn't work?)
<tsimonq2> Please :)
<tsimonq2> It works for me, but my installation is far from stock... hehe
<guiverc> :)  thanks tsimonq2, will do when I next test (won't be today sorry) -- i use desktops; so never thought of it
#lubuntu-devel 2018-11-18
<tsimonq2> Cool :)
<lubot> Lispre was added by: Lispre
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <Lispre> 😀
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hoping the Lubuntu dev team is having a good weekend
<lubot> <Wafficus> 😎😎😎
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQTee55bf937478: added icons install] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQTee55bf937478
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13rREDSHIFTQT64aa72efa6e9: from control removed recommends and sug …], omg @tsimonq2 1!!!1 you forgaut about da simplue stufz1z!z1zZ! your fired
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ItzSwirlz [omg @tsimonq2 1!!!1 you forgaut about da simplue stufz1z!z1zZ! your fired], Please stop.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18b89adfeaa5: Add font pop dialog box] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18b89adfeaa5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60083cf1647e: Add Sample field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60083cf1647e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6972c2574b1e: Reword text color] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6972c2574b1e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL64a00f8d6da9: Fix wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL64a00f8d6da9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL103e0d590a0d: Update summary of Desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL103e0d590a0d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd34fb70841e1: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd34fb70841e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0f11306b9f2d: update 3.2.6 summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0f11306b9f2d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQTf039a0562213: updated manpage] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQTf039a0562213
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl Wanna correct it to not say redshit-qt? 😆
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ojj, /facepalm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 debuild is run with pedantic, but it didn't gave me the output you gave me, is there a way to do it or it is only with sbuild?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQT80c3aeeb2a73: correct typo] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQT80c3aeeb2a73
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 debuild is run with pedantic, but it didn't gave me the output you gav …], Yes there is, I'll give you links in a bit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 debuild is run with pedantic, but it didn't gave me the output you gav …], https://wiki.debian.org/sbuild#Using_lintian
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: "Remember to run Lintian with `-EViL +pedantic`, just like your sponsors" :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> With debuild I don't think you'll be able to
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe with the lintian opts env bar
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *var
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You'll want to do a full build with sbuild anyway
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from ginggs: https://nthykier.wordpress.com/2012/02/23/some-sponsors-are-evil-and-pedantic/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll add that link to the Lubuntu Developers page
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 what about using lintian alone? https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/LXQtPackagingTeam
<lubot> <HMollerCl> alias evil='lintian -EvIL +pedantic *changes'
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [@tsimonq2 what about using lintian alone? https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/LXQtPack …], You could
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's nothing wrong with that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just build an amd64 package (or whatever arch), not a source package
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQT84f8283cfda1: fix changelog] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQT84f8283cfda1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rREDSHIFTQT7f62eaefab1d: fix patch] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rREDSHIFTQT7f62eaefab1d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Port Redshift From Gtk To Qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78#2702
<wxl> re: that calamares/debian 11 article of jonathan carter's raid support is exciting
<lubot> <kc2bez> I agree
<lubot> <kc2bez> It was good stuff to read.
<wxl> i didn't realize cala was the default for debian now
<wxl> oooh and the exclude list
<wxl> AND OMG FRAMEBUFFER NO WAY
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL10fd67b171fc: Add style guide] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL10fd67b171fc
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfacb8a98d7a7: Add second part of style guide] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfacb8a98d7a7
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> @tsimonq2 [https://wiki.debian.org/sbuild#Using_lintian], Isn’t there a debuild long command that will run basically debuild -us -uc -ui, dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot —no-sign, debuild -S, Lintian, Pedantic, and debuild — clean
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> That command doing all above would make life the best
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot —no-sign —with-lintian? —clean-postbuild?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Port Redshift From Gtk To Qt] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78#2703
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Port Redshift From Gtk To Qt] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78#2704
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL772308f09644: Add when to use guilabel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL772308f09644
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T78: Port Redshift From Gtk To Qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T78#2705
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6884ad8add5d: Add StyleGuide keyboard shortcuts] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6884ad8add5d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb2cc2c494582: Add how to add bullet points] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb2cc2c494582
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL49a46d688918: Add more branch info] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL49a46d688918
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-13
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ubuntu@one-krill:~/meta-xsc/lubuntu-meta$ ./update  … ./update: 13: exec: germinate-update-metapackage: not found … ubuntu@one-krill:~/meta-xsc/lubuntu-meta$
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> lil help here.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Apt install germinate
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker read the readme
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [Apt install germinate], Ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker read the readme], Sure.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh yeah I missed the germinate in dependencies line.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ah! one step there clones from launchpad.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> and we all know how much sophos likes that!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it takes loooong time
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> No it doesn't even gets cloned. timesout
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have to reroute the traffic using my wireguard server on a aws machine.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also it takes a looong looong time.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> downloading so many things!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am already behind a vpn. slow like anything.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The script is running since last 20 mins.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh I just noticed, it downloads from archive.ubuntu.com and not from in.archive.com. One of the major reasons for such long times.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Question. Could/Would be possible that software center is more like a webpage you could load in a web browser?
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [Question. Could/Would be possible that software center is more like a webpage yo …], And what about install mechanics?
<lubot> <aptghetto> If you have a webserver and application server in the background
<lubot> <glpzzz> @aptghetto [If you have a webserver and application server in the background], there is a python module for this already included.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @glpzzz [And what about install mechanics?], copy paste the command
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I haven't seen a a softwer center that works ok in low resources environment
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto [If you have a webserver and application server in the background], what do you think?
<lubot> <aptghetto> If you have a browser, you can send an http(s) request to a webserver and you need an application server, that does something with the request
<lubot> <aptghetto> So, you will have a lot of security problems and configuration problems to solve
<lubot> <glpzzz> @aptghetto [If you have a browser, you can send an http(s) request to a webserver and you ne …], That's right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [If you have a browser, you can send an http(s) request to a webserver and you ne …], Not exactly
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [I haven't seen a a softwer center that works ok in low resources environment], But I think native always beats web.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The way GNOME does it with extensions is different
<lubot> <aptghetto> How does this work?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think it was something like a unique URL scheme
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Something like software://
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @glpzzz [But I think native always beats web.], depend on how is programmed, discover in my centrino duo with 8Gb RAM and SSD is unusable.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [depend on how is programmed, discover in my centrino duo with 8Gb RAM and SSD is …], I always uninstall them. Very bloated. And I don't know why...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> found this: http://appnr.com/ apparently does what I was thinking
<wxl> oh that looks good
<wxl> Recommended Downloads
<wxl> PokerCasinoDownload .com
<wxl> </sarcasm>
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaja
<lubot> <HMollerCl> didn't saw that, I don't have eyes for poker.
<wxl> me either
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now apps.ubuntu.com redirects to https://snapcraft.io/store
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @glpzzz [And what about install mechanics?], apturl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [apturl], 👍👍
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [apturl], Looks like a good idea. But as I read it, says it will launch the package manager. Which, in our case is ___ ? Discover?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> as I understand apturl is a gtk frontend to manage apturl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Description: install packages using the apt protocol - GTK+ frontend …  AptUrl is a simple graphical application that takes an URL (which follows the …  apt-protocol) as a command line option, parses it and carries out the …  operations that the URL describes (that is, it asks the user if he wants the …  indicated packages to be ins
<lubot> talled and if the answer is positive does so for …  him). …  . …  This package contains the GTK+ frontend.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So if I discover uninstalled, apturl will still work?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's what I understand
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [depend on how is programmed, discover in my centrino duo with 8Gb RAM and SSD is …], I have never used discover so no idea how it works on my system. Synaptic works good tho.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [I have never used discover so no idea how it works on my system. Synaptic works …], It's a software store
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Imagine big flashy pictures and lots of system resources
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heh
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [that's what I understand], We gotta test. Where can I find apturl links?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [We gotta test. Where can I find apturl links?], You make them :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You're probably going to have to read the apturl source to see which triggers it looks for
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [You make them :)], 🙂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [🙂], :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> $ apturl  … Please install apturl-gtk or apturl-kde. … hmoller@ine-vb:~$ apt list apturl*           … Listing... Done … apturl-common/focal,now 0.5.2ubuntu17 amd64 [installed,auto-removable] … apturl/focal 0.5.2ubuntu17 amd64
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [You're probably going to have to read the apturl source to see which triggers it …], K. Will add this to list. Afk right now with a lot of headache. Anyone with measures to counter headache?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so it ask for apturl-gtk or apturl-kde which aren't in the repo....
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [$ apturl  … Please install apturl-gtk or apturl-kde. … hmoller@ine-vb:~$ apt list ap …], apturl-kde is written in qt?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> don't know, I don't find it, nut should
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [so it ask for apturl-gtk or apturl-kde which aren't in the repo....], Must be there in bionic. Check that once.
<The_LoudSpeaker> !info apturl-kde bionic
<ubot93> Package apturl-kde does not exist in bionic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker apt://skype
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's an apturl
<The_LoudSpeaker> !info apturl-gtk bionic
<ubot93> Package apturl-gtk does not exist in bionic
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?t=101305
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ggwp!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What's Konqueror again?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it was a file manager+browser for kde
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> like explorer
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> "was" ? Not shipping any more?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think no, trojita is the browser replacement
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry, not trojita, falkon
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5ea554cf9c84: Update Readme.md info to links of where is built] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5ea554cf9c84
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl the update script still keeps the version as UNRELEASED and not focal. The meta update script.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL140e65ca4c94: Update README.md to link to the liscense] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL140e65ca4c94
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [@HMollerCl the update script still keeps the version as UNRELEASED and not focal …], That's intentional
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Whether we want to change that is up for discussion though :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> we should imo. saves the updater an extra command.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, whats desktop-s390x ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> what architecture?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, someone poiint me to SRU docs.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [That's intentional], Mmm I tested and it worked
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Didn't work for me
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Had to manually edit the dch
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I added dch -e \"\" to update script
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1ab7e0251ee9: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1ab7e0251ee9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7105ac06ded0: Remove uneeded shitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7105ac06ded0
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, someone poiint me to SRU docs.], @tsimonq2
<wxl> someone needs to show raman how to use a search engine
<wxl> maybe we should make a task for that XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, what happened to the CI docs you were going to point me to. @tsimonq2
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> maybe we should make a task for that XD], XD
<wxl> also you can search in phab
<wxl> to be fair, it's linked to the task description of any of the the meta-sru tasks
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I got this https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/ci/
<wxl> the ci docs are on the phab wiki, too
<wxl> that's it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am looking for sru ones
<wxl> there are no specific ci docs relative to srus
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> something simillar to packaging example but for SRU?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, D61 will finally complete the xscreensaver tasks wxl.
<The_LoudSpeaker> from #sddm : https://pastebin.com/iLwZFkzz
<The_LoudSpeaker> what do we make of this?
<wxl> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/dbus/
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-14
<lubot> <glpzzz> @HMollerCl [sorry, not trojita, falkon], For Lubuntu?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @glpzzz [For Lubuntu?], kde.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [kde.], Instead of?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> we were talking about Konqueror. it was file manager+browser for kde. Now its not.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [we were talking about Konqueror. it was file manager+browser for kde. Now its no …], Ok! Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> falkon replaced it for browser.
<lubot> <glpzzz> @The_LoudSpeaker [falkon replaced it for browser.], Good!
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: Is there a task about the new login button on screensaver?
<wxl> not afaik
<The_LoudSpeaker> Want me to create one?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have some findings
<wxl> plz
<The_LoudSpeaker> I got the dbus command which will get us to greeter but there is a problem.
<The_LoudSpeaker> approve D61 today ploxx, it will get me a new iso with changes of xscreensaver and I can test nicely.
<wxl> i'll try :/
<wxl> or get kc2bez to do it XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> Reviewers are you and tsimonq2
<wxl> @kc2bez is a developer tho. he can do it :)
<wxl> he has our blessing
<The_LoudSpeaker> hahahah old man's blessings
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez Approve D61 ploxx. I will add you as a reviewer.
<wxl> technically he can push it through without being a reviewer and without reviewing it but shhhhhhh don't tell
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T132: Fix the "New Login" button on screensaver window] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl 
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: i happen to have looked this up for a different reason but it may be useful as it includes info on how to get the session info https://superuser.com/questions/1046028/how-to-unlock-screen-from-script-in-kde-plasma-5/1313979
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: i happen to have looked this up for a different reason b …], noted.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker: oh and note qdbus, too
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah I saw qdbus while reading dbus docs. Will have to read more.
<kc2bez> Not sure if I will be able to get to it tonight or not but I will try to look at it tomorrow. 
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> What is the deal with being able to push to phab repositories
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I can help do things like remove white space
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ItzSwirlz [What is the deal with being able to push to phab repositories], Well most of us can "arc push" the changes. But commit rights are with developers only. Afaik, wxl @tsimonq2 and @kc2bez have rights currently.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> and Simon
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, whitespace reminds me, wxl: check the ubuntu.png in D60.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ItzSwirlz [and Simon], Yes. I tagged him.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Oh
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Didn’t see him
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Sorry I have dark mode on
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have it always on.
<krytarik> Fwiw, wrt <https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132> it might help you a little knowing that <https://salsa.debian.org/debian/xscreensaver/blob/master/debian/xscreensaver-wrapper.sh> exists.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: T132> is an invalid task reference.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker ^
<Thr0r> If there is an administrator in this Channel - the web page to Lubuntu is down now...  ubuntu.com/download/flavours - click Lubuntu page is not working... I was going to download Lubuntu now..
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa1b55845e5f0: Add (s) for printers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa1b55845e5f0
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Fix the "New Login" button on screensaver window: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What now lugito?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker couldn't we make "lock screen" go to sddm? (instead of xscreensaver)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That would mean not going to xscreensaver. I don't think I trust sddm here. Tho if it's good then we can do that
<lubot> shermix was added by: shermix
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T132: Fix the "New Login" button on screensaver window] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132#2716
<lubot> melt7777 was added by: melt7777
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oh we missed the standup today.
<lubot> <lynorian> dang we did
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe287e64a8d4b: Add Collate feature for Printers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe287e64a8d4b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL18d6e179cb38: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL18d6e179cb38
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-15
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Oh we missed the standup today.], It's Simon's fault. It always is.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0052367e2b9b: Add how to rename a printer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0052367e2b9b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3a7754ec46d7: Fix list of ways to view print queue] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3a7754ec46d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7af638a78f41: Style View  Print Queue] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7af638a78f41
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto re: T132, We need the login button coz as of now there's no "Switch User" button in menu. Also, it's a standard now a days to have the ability to shift to another user(guest or otherwise) from the lock screen. Use case: I want to shift to another user but my system is on lock since some time and I don't want to do i
<lubot> t by logging in from lock screen and then selecting switch user. Seems redundant.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc I tried setting the dbus message I mentioned in T132 to a shortcut key and using it as lock screen. Alas! Shame story. We get back to the blank desktop mentioned in T132.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Fix the "New Login" button on screensaver window: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto we don't know what command / dbus message is required in sddm to get to "switch user" I believe that's the reason we don't have "switch user" in menu along with other options from the same category. We will have to dig up the cpp manual of sddm.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I just got to irc : here's what unit193 has to say:
<The_LoudSpeaker> [10:45 am] <30e0eUnit193The_LoudSpeaker: You..You guys are trying to re-invent the wheel again?  Why?  Just use (https://sources.debian.org/src/xfce4-session/4.14.0-1/debian/patches/0002-use-xscreensaver-through-the-wrapper-it-ships.patch/) the xscreensaver wrapper (https://sources.debian.org/src/xscreensaver/5.42+dfsg1-1/debian/xscreensaver-wrapper.sh/) and not risk breaking it for everyone else...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh that's nice patch but we don't even have dm-tool !
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> unit193 suggests we find a good way to "switch to greeter" in sddm and add it to xscreensaver-wrapper and use it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> exit
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ouch wrong window
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker is the same you are talking, meaning, lock screen go to sddm so another user could login.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> An if you want funny graphics on idle, after x minutes could xscreensaver be launched, w/o passwd.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [An if you want funny graphics on idle, after x minutes could xscreensaver be lau …], Seems a nice idea
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But I still can't get sddm to go to user screen and come back correctly.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Playing around with kubuntu and their setup.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto check D60
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker mmm apparenlty sddm can't handle it https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/48
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> F
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But we don't need it to be locker tho.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you look this options? https://www.archlinux.org/packages/?q=lock+screen
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [But we don't need it to be locker tho.], We just need a way to correctly launch the switch user.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [have you look this options? https://www.archlinux.org/packages/?q=lock+screen], In some time. Gtg right now.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb606a462348e: REword startof using the mouse] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb606a462348e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbb86490df265: Add Alt+Space shortcut for window management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbb86490df265
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL462be49a21b7: Add fullscreen to winddow management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL462be49a21b7
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Properly implement different wallpapers for different monitors] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#2717
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> The version of quassel we ship by default is messed up.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can't connect to quassel-core
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can only directly connect to irc network. There's no option of connecting to a core.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We get a welcome dialogue box which takes details and connects to irc networks only.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> But I actually ran it from a persistent usb. The usb is a bit slow. That dialogue box opened a bit late than quassel opened. Now, before opening of that dialogue box, there was an option to connect to a quassel-core. It disappeared the moment the welcome screen appeared.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Someone verify.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If we are shipping an irc client, I suggest hexchat. Quassel which cannot connect to a core is just useless. The user will have to install quassel-client separately. Seems redundant.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez uses quassel. Can confirm imo.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Just Installed hexchat to compare usage. Hexchat is clearly lighter than quassel.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Connected yo same network, same user same channel #lubuntu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Minimised.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hexchat 9MB
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Quassel 23MB
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Telling from qps.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 wxl: what say?
<lubot> <teward001> hexchat is not Qt driven
<lubot> <teward001> Quassel is last i checked
<lubot> <teward001> and that's heavier.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 🤷🏻‍♂️
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Even tho hexchat isn't qt driven. It's lighter. Also, the quassel core issue I pointed.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> And don't know why, in the quassel we ship, the default network, named "Lubuntu IRC" tries to connect to ubuntu servers buy on port 8001.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It should be 6697/6667 na?
<guiverc> I've tested the default many times (ISO QA-testing) & connected fine to #lubuntu; usually pm myself on this box; so it works (I have no idea about port)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Didn't connect on 8001 on my system coz sophos I assume but default is 6667 only right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Idea: to make it super lite, we give an executable which points to kiwirc in browser. It's not fully capable as compared to a client but does the job and uses already installed good ol Firefox. What say?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's bit of a strech but hey! Less resources used.
<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: I use quassel. I uninstall the monolithic application and install quassel-client. I have a separate Ubuntu server that just runs quassel-core. Here is the quassel wiki page to get you started: https://bugs.quassel-irc.org/projects/quassel-irc/wiki
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: I use quassel. I uninstall the monolithic application …], I also use quassel only. Can't connect to my quassel core using the default client that we ship. Wanted you to confirm if you can.
<kc2bez> No, you can't connect to a core with the client we ship, quassel client is  a separate package. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> No, you can't connect to a core with the client we ship, quassel client …], We should ship the combined core-client that quassel provides or not ship it at all imo.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Honestly hexchat is better than what we ship currently and it's light also.
<kc2bez> The client we ship works without the core, it is all together as one. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hexchat is lighter.
<kc2bez> ok
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> The client we ship works without the core, it is all together as one.], Even if its all together one, it's tweaked to not connect to other core. We should remove that tweak atleast.
<kc2bez> It isn't tweaked, they are 2 separate applications for 2 different purposes. It is all explained on the quassel wiki page. 
<kc2bez> As far as an alternative IRC client that is lighter it would be best if it was a qt application.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> It isn't tweaked, they are 2 separate applications for 2 different purp …], I see. I will have to take a look.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> As far as an alternative IRC client that is lighter it would be best if …], H
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> As far as an alternative IRC client that is lighter it would be best if …], Hexchat can be ported?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://github.com/kvirc/KVIrc
#lubuntu-devel 2019-11-17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Properly implement different wallpapers for different monitors] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#2718
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker have you look at this? https://github.com/kororaproject/kp-documentation/wiki/Screen-Locking-with-Light-Locker
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It's gtk, and for lightdm but you can get some inspiration
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Noted. I will have a look.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> What do you think about hexchat / quassel ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't use irc much
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6106201f50f2: Minor Reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6106201f50f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2f57959a116e: Remove double space] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2f57959a116e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALecac2f1dfa1c: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALecac2f1dfa1c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9afabe1f103b: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9afabe1f103b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0d7a54ca1326: Fix capitlization again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0d7a54ca1326
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker quassel is not broken, as @kc2bez says. hexchat, also, i *think* is gtk2 which is kind of cheating footprint-wise and is old
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> quassel might not be broken as you say, I haven't read the docs yet. But it is heavy. I will try to look upon porting hexchat. If we want to do that.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL630a65822a08: Improve wordiness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL630a65822a08
<lynorian> I think hexchat is old as well yes
<lynorian> what would be broken on quassel
<The_LoudSpeaker> I tried conecting to my quasselcore using the one we ship. Couldn't. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: bhaiya D61. It will give me a new iso to test.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8e2ad6aa1b41: Fix right click to open in terminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8e2ad6aa1b41
